# AAF Optimus DCH Audio Modded Driver for Windows 10/11 - For ALL HDAUDIO Enumerator Chips



## AAF Optimus (Mar 4, 2022)

Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades.
I present to you the AAF DCH Optimus Sound.

Now in a different way!!

This version is based on the generic Microsoft HD Audio Kernel Driver (HdAudio.sys), the one that is already built into Windows. This allows this package to be used on ALL audio chips that are capable of working with the generic driver - regardless of brand.

Downloads & Updates Here - New Link For GitHub








						Releases · AlanFinotty/AAFOptimusDCHAudio-Generic
					

OFFICIAL Repository for "AAF DCH Optimus Audio" Mods - Based in Microsoft Generic Driver - AlanFinotty/AAFOptimusDCHAudio-Generic




					github.com
				




*Latest Version: Based on Microsoft HD Audio Kernel Driver (HdAudio.sys)

Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose "Provider" is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "A-Volute", "AAF Optimus", etc in the "Sound, Video and Game Controllers", "Extensions", "Software Components" and "Audio Processing Objects" device categories.

DOWNLOAD SOUND BLASTER X-FI MB5 (UPDATED):*

*ORIGINAL INSTALLER (SFX WINRAR FILE)*

*ALTERNATIVE INSTALLER (REPACK BY ME - WITH PRESETS FOR HEADPHONES AND STEREO + AAF OPTIMUS PRESET)*


Spoiler: X-FI MB5 EXTRA PRESETS
















*Supports HDMI Audio*

*AMD*
*NVIDIA*
*INTEL*
*Supports Integrated/Dedicated Audio*

*REALTEK (ALSO INTEL SST)*
*CREATIVE*
*VIA*
*IDT*
*CONEXANT*
*C-MEDIA*
*CIRRUS LOGIC*
*ANALOG DEVICES SOUNDMAX*
*Supports Integrated/Dedicated Audio*

*TOPPING EX5 (Separate Drivers)*



Spoiler: FEATURE PACK




*Dolby Digital Encoder*
*Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5*
*Creative Sound Blaster Connect 2:*
*BlasterX 360°*
*BlasterX 720°*

*Creative Sound Blaster Connect:*
*BlasterX 360°*
*BlasterX 720°*
*Blaster Cinema 5*

*Nahimic by AAF Optimus (Modified) (APO4 Only)*
*Sonic Studio 3 (ASUS ROG) (APO4 Only)*
*Support for Sonic Radar 3*
*Dolby*
*Dolby Atmos*
*Dolby Atmos Speaker System*
*Dolby Atmos Speaker System For Gaming*

*DTS*
*DTS Studio Sound*
*DTS:X Ultra*
*DTS Sound Unbound*





In case Sound Blaster Connect doesn't work, download the tool below to solve the problem:
*KGA Automatic Configuration Download (Link Updated)*

Enjoy AAF Optimus Audio!!!


----------



## thyself (Mar 4, 2022)

Woohooo! Thank you so much

Looks like sound blaster connect 2 does not work. Is it because I have to use supported headphone or something else? My chipset is ALC1200. Samething happed modded realtek driver too. Otherwise it's working very well


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 4, 2022)

sungerbob said:


> Looks like sound blaster connect 2 does not work. Is it because I have to use supported headphone or something else? My chipset is ALC1200. Samething happed modded realtek driver too. Otherwise it's working very well


I will change the version of the embedded program. Meanwhile, you have the choice of the UWP version already present.


----------



## YodaSkate (Mar 4, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades.
> I present to you the AAF DCH Optimus Sound.
> 
> Now in a different way!!
> ...


Awesome!!! Thanks!


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 4, 2022)

Hi,
What's the realtek console like with equalizer.... tuning ?
Win-11 killed it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 4, 2022)

Will this work on a z690 board which has USB onboard audio?


*ROG SupremeFX 7.1 Surround Sound High Definition Audio CODEC ALC4080+Savitech SV3H712 AMP  *


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 4, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Will this work on a z690 board which has USB onboard audio?
> 
> 
> *ROG SupremeFX 7.1 Surround Sound High Definition Audio CODEC ALC4080+Savitech SV3H712 AMP  *


Can you give me the hardware ID of the audio chip?

I had enabled the driver only for the HDAUDIO enumerator.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 4, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Can you give me the hardware ID of the audio chip?
> 
> I had enabled the driver only for the HDAUDIO enumerator.



Where do i find the hardware ID of the chip


----------



## thyself (Mar 4, 2022)

It's not working with bluetooth headset ☹


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 4, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Where do i find the hardware ID of the chip


Open the Run Menu by pressing WinKey + R and typing "devmgmt.msc". In the opened window, find the "Sound, video and game controllers" class, select the device in question and double-click. In the new window, click on the "Details" tab and in the "Property" field, select "Mismatched IDs". Copy the text below and send it here.



sungerbob said:


> It's not working with bluetooth headset ☹


Bluetooth devices require a separate kernel driver. It is in my plans to include Bluetooth devices in the package support.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 4, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Open the Run Menu by pressing WinKey + R and typing "devmgmt.msc". In the opened window, find the "Sound, video and game controllers" class, select the device in question and double-click. In the new window, click on the "Details" tab and in the "Property" field, select "Mismatched IDs". Copy the text below and send it here.
> 
> 
> Bluetooth devices require a separate kernel driver. It is in my plans to include Bluetooth devices in the package support.


Haven't got mismatched ID's but is this what you need-


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 4, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Haven't got mismatched ID's but is this what you need-


Thanks. I will enable USB Audio Realtek support in the other DCH package.


----------



## nonick (Mar 4, 2022)

with these drivers same, sound washout / no bass, something like mono sound. But if I play in unbound app DTSX test video, everything okey. I think its only work i u play DTS encoded video/sound so I think problem is with DTS encoder.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 4, 2022)

nonick said:


> with these drivers same, sound washout / no bass, something like mono sound. But if I play in unbound app DTSX test video, everything okey. I think its only work i u play DTS encoded video/sound so I think problem is with DTS encoder.


I will look for alternatives to the currently present DTS Interactive decoder library. I apologize in advance for the inconvenience.



Tigger said:


> Haven't got mismatched ID's but is this what you need-


Tomorrow I will have the solution ready. (GMT-3)


----------



## dudeduderoni (Mar 4, 2022)

Can I use this to enable digital surround with "Dolby Atmos for Headphones"?


----------



## nonick (Mar 5, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> I will look for alternatives to the currently present DTS Interactive decoder library. I apologize in advance for the inconvenience.


and you may try look on .9231 version differences of DTS Interactive decoder libraries because in that version working well. Thanks.


----------



## Hearick (Mar 5, 2022)

Hello.

I made the default instalation (Dolby + DTS X + SoundCreative 2)

Dolby ask me to connect a speaker (since I have my soundbar connected to my TV via eArch)
DTS and SoundBlaster doesn't detect my speakers either.

Only Sonic Studio seems to work on my computer.

Windows 11 latest insider release


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 5, 2022)

*Updated Files!!!*

@sungerbob
*Downgrade of Sound Blaster Connect 2 from version 3.3.37.0 to version 3.2.15.0, as well as processing libraries from version 2.0.0.3 to version 1.2.65.10

Added additional endpoints for full audio I/O support.*

*GO TO FIRST POST*



dudeduderoni said:


> Can I use this to enable digital surround with "Dolby Atmos for Headphones"?


Unfortunately not.


----------



## thyself (Mar 5, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> *Updated Files!!!*
> 
> @sungerbob
> *Downgrade of Sound Blaster Connect 2 from version 3.3.37.0 to version 3.2.15.0, as well as processing libraries from version 2.0.0.3 to version 1.2.65.10
> ...


Still same result. I can control controls sadly it didn't affect anything. Should I use certificated device to use that?

Thanks for the update!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 5, 2022)

sungerbob said:


> Still same result.


Navigate to "*C:\ProgramData\Creative\SoftwareLock*" and see if the KGA file is present.

Reuploading Files...

Done!


----------



## thyself (Mar 6, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Navigate to "*C:\ProgramData\Creative\SoftwareLock*" and see if the KGA file is present.
> 
> Reuploading Files...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update!  Unfortunately I still got same results  I tried with 360, 720 and Cinema SKU results are same. But version 1 does working though.
Here's KGA file in *C:\ProgramData\Creative\SoftwareLock *if you intersted.

Also I can't install DTS Ultra without selecting Sound Connect 2.

Thank you


----------



## dododo (Mar 6, 2022)

Please support the 1394firewire sound card


----------



## erpguy53 (Mar 6, 2022)

antonkaz said:


> Hello! Driver for All USB Sound Cards maked ? This driver need me. Thanks
> 
> 
> To be soon? For all USB Sound Cards please. Thanks.



you already made a similar request here and you don't need to do it again which is annoying 
just wait gosh darn it

and you don't even mention what kind of computer you are using - that's why nobody wants to help you





dododo said:


> Please support the 1394firewire sound card



not helpful enough when you did not specify what kind or brand of 1394 firewire sound card you are using
and mention the computer being used


----------



## antonkaz (Mar 6, 2022)

Asrock Realtek 887 aucio codec - not working and i buy - Creative X G1 USB Sound Card. Thanks
This - https://ru.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blasterx-g1
USB\VID_041E&PID_3245&REV_1014&MI_00
USB\VID_041E&PID_3245&MI_00
USB\Class_01&SubClass_01&Prot_00
USB\Class_01&SubClass_01
USB\Class_01


----------



## Ferather (Mar 6, 2022)

@AAF Optimus, nice to see someone inspired you to improve-broaden your support. It's nice to see more generic packs available, not tied to drivers.
@Everyone, give Alan some time to make adjustments, its not easy to support a large array of APO's and bypasses, coding, so on.

@AAF Optimus, Quick question, is it possible to use the pack to add more APO's for someone using my DTS DCH driver?
I will be looking at the official Dolby driver soon, and perhaps can workout a way to expand your pack.

Also 'DTS Interactive' is an encoder NOT decoder, it _encodes_ PCM to DTS Surround.
Decoders convert the format to PCM, and before the audio device.


Encoder: PCM > Audio device (and APO's, DSP's, which are PCM processors) > PCM to Format (encoder) > Format out.
Decoder: Format > Format to PCM (decoder) > Audio device (and APO's, DSP's, which are PCM processors) > PCM out.

PCM Shared: PCM > Audio device (and APO's, DSP's, which are PCM processors) > PCM out.
PCM Exclusive: PCM > Audio device > PCM out.

Passthrough: Format > Audio device (passthrough) > Format out.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 7, 2022)

I detected a problem with the package - I did not update the rest of the driver information files (extensions, software components, etc) to support third-party vendors.

For this reason, temporarily, those who have audio chips operating with the HDAUDIO emulator, but not from Realtek, may have problems enabling the effects available in the package.

Tomorrow (GMT-3) the problem will be fixed. I'm also making some adjustments to the installer so that it can query the system to get the Hardware IDs for all available HDAUDIO enumerator audio chips.


----------



## antonkaz (Mar 7, 2022)

Hello. For USB Enumerator Chips drivers?


----------



## mclaren85 (Mar 7, 2022)

I really don't think it will work as intended. Those chips are specifically designed and programmed by engineers.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 7, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Quick question, is it possible to use the pack to add more APO's for someone using my DTS DCH driver?


The KSNAMES of the interfaces are different from the ones that appear in the Realtek driver, so an adaptation will be necessary.

-----------------------------------------

Reuploaded Packages!

Dolby Digital and DTS Interactive - Fixed

I performed tests on my Lenovo notebook connected to an LG 4K 55" Smart TV via HDMI and it was perfect, everything working correctly (Sound Blaster, DTS, all outputting through HDMI).

Tweaks:

*[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4d36e96c-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\000x\GlobalSettings]*
*;; Enables/Disables Dynamic Devices, which in turn enables/disables any automatic detection.*
*;; Useful for systems that primarily lack front panel detection.*
*;; It is currently activated. Change to 00 to disable.*
*"EnableDynamicDevices"=hex:01,00,00,00

;; Basically enables/disables the existence of disconnected endpoints.
;; It is currently activated. Change to 00 to disable.
"SysAudioTopoMiniportWorkaround"=hex:01,00,00,00

Reboot PC to apply changes.*


----------



## thyself (Mar 7, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> The KSNAMES of the interfaces are different from the ones that appear in the Realtek driver, so an adaptation will be necessary.
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update  Unfortunately sound connect 2 still does not working for me but others is working great. I can use sound connect, dts headphone:x and sonic studio 3 for other usb and bluetooth cards.

Can you add them?
Here's Hardware ID if you interested.

This is for HyperX Cloud II Headset
USB\VID_0951&PID_16A4&REV_0030&MI_00
USB\VID_0951&PID_16A4&MI_00

This is for Intel Wi-Fi 6 AX200 160MHz Bluetooth
USB\VID_8087&PID_0029&REV_0001
USB\VID_8087&PID_0029


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 7, 2022)

sungerbob said:


> Thanks for the update  Unfortunately sound connect 2 still does not working for me but others is working great. I can use sound connect, dts headphone:x and sonic studio 3 for other usb and bluetooth cards.
> 
> Can you add them?
> Here's Hardware ID if you interested.
> ...


If you can, please also give me the IDs contained in the "Mismatch IDs" field in Device Manager.


----------



## thyself (Mar 8, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> If you can, please also give me the IDs contained in the "Mismatch IDs" field in Device Manager.


I don't see any mismatch ID's from both of the devices 


```
Compatible ID's: 
USB\Class_E0&SubClass_01&Prot_01
USB\Class_E0&SubClass_01
USB\Class_E0

Matching device ID:
usb\vid_8087&pid_0029&rev_0001

==================================================
Device Name       : Intel(R) Wireless Bluetooth(R)
Manufacturer      : Intel Corporation
Service           : BTHUSB
Device Type Code  : Bluetooth
Device Type Name  :
Device Instance ID: USB\VID_8087&PID_0029\6&2b113eed&0&9
Location          : Port_#0009.Hub_#0001
Capabilities      : 0x00000080
Config Flags      : 0x00000000
Disabled          : No
Connected         : Yes
Device Registry Time 1: 29/01/2022 21:23:22
Device Registry Time 2: 29/01/2022 21:44:19
Drive Letter      :
Container ID      : {00000000-0000-0000-ffff-ffffffffffff}
Class Guid        : {e0cbf06c-cd8b-4647-bb8a-263b43f0f974}
Install Time      : 29/01/2022 21:25:26
First Install Time: 05/10/2021 10:33:17
Connect Time      : 07/03/2022 23:11:35
Disconnect Time   :
Driver Description: Intel(R) Wireless Bluetooth(R)
Driver Version    : 21.60.0.4
.inf File         : oem29.inf
.inf Section      : ibtusb
Driver Date       : 20/11/2019
Driver Registry Time: 29/01/2022 21:25:24
==================================================
```


```
Compatible ID's: 
USB\Class_01&SubClass_01&Prot_00
USB\Class_01&SubClass_01
USB\Class_01

Matching device ID:
USB\Class_01

==================================================
Device Name       : HyperX Virtual Surround Sound
Manufacturer      : (Generic USB Audio)
Service           : usbaudio
Device Type Code  : MEDIA
Device Type Name  :
Device Instance ID: USB\VID_0951&PID_16A4&MI_00\7&3321d09b&0&0000
Location          : 0009.0000.0003.004.000.000.000.000.000
Capabilities      : 0x000000a0
Config Flags      : 0x00000000
Disabled          : No
Connected         : Yes
Device Registry Time 1: 15/01/2022 11:54:17
Device Registry Time 2: 15/01/2022 11:54:17
Drive Letter      :
Container ID      : {4e3f07af-decc-5894-bfe8-09562011a012}
Class Guid        : {4d36e96c-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Install Time      : 15/01/2022 11:54:17
First Install Time: 15/01/2022 11:54:17
Connect Time      : 07/03/2022 23:11:35
Disconnect Time   :
Driver Description: USB Audio Device
Driver Version    : 10.0.22000.1
.inf File         : wdma_usb.inf
.inf Section      : USBAudio
Driver Date       : 05/06/2021
Driver Registry Time: 15/01/2022 11:54:17
==================================================
```


----------



## GaZw (Mar 8, 2022)

hI


AAF Optimus said:


> Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades.
> I present to you the AAF DCH Optimus Sound.
> 
> Now in a different way!!
> ...


Hi Alan I was testing the drivers but I still have problems with Sound Blaster Connect 2 in  both drivers with 6.0.9313.1 and this one with the generic drivers. I have ALC887


----------



## aytokpatop (Mar 8, 2022)

Any chance for us with Realtek USB Audio to get support?  ( ALC4080 CODEC )


----------



## thyself (Mar 9, 2022)

The last version dated from 08/03 is rising my cpu usage to %100 and DTS:UltraX is not working with it. I changed the version to dated from 07/03.


----------



## nonick (Mar 9, 2022)

yup with latest update I got infinity device refresh/add (maybe crashing?) loop & Unbound app using CPU almost 100% everytime :/
Some time it stops but if open unbound app or play any media it starts again.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 9, 2022)

nonick said:


> yup with latest update I got infinity device refresh/add (maybe crashing?) loop & Unbound app using CPU almost 100% everytime :/
> Some time it stops but if open unbound app or play any media it starts again.


Make sure you have installed DTS Interactive. If yes, it is necessary to uninstall. Unfortunately, in this package it has a bug that interferes directly with endpoints, causing them to update all the time.


----------



## nonick (Mar 9, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Make sure you have installed DTS Interactive. If yes, it is necessary to uninstall. Unfortunately, in this package it has a bug that interferes directly with endpoints, causing them to update all the time.


okey.  And you haven't look up for DTS encoder libraries? because still there is no bass


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 11, 2022)

Files Updated!


----------



## thyself (Mar 11, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Files Updated!


Thanks for the update  Unfortunately same results, high cpu usage after installation 





Also if I uninstall driver, .inf files remains so I have to use driver store explorer to remove them.
Sound connect 2 does not work though


----------



## antonkaz (Mar 12, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Files Updated!


Thanks for HDMI Drivers! Like! APO For Headphones add please. Dolby Headphone APO or Etc. USB Drivers Pack i wait too
Creative SoundblasterX G1. My soundcard


----------



## RetroPC (Mar 13, 2022)

Hello, I use Windows 10 2004 and an X-Fi Titanium installed on my PC and none of the applications included in the installer work... what interested me was being able to have Dolby Atmos and DTS X, any recommendations? 

Hardware id (X-Fi Titanium *Fatal1ty* gaming):
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_000B&SUBSYS_00431102&REV_03
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_000B&SUBSYS_00431102
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_000B&CC_040300
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_000B&CC_0403


Saludos!


----------



## zais (Mar 14, 2022)

hi, tx for unlocked driver and further colaboration with mutual member, may we have unlocked driver for logitech g560 which support dtsx, also there's hdmi output error if only using displayport, tx


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 14, 2022)

I'm updating the files.

Sending updated packages...Done!

Added option to install on Creative devices.

Added option to install on Intel SST devices.

Added option to install on other devices.


----------



## antonkaz (Mar 14, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> I'm updating the files.
> 
> Sending updated packages...Done!
> 
> ...


Hello. For USB Devices Option? Thanks


----------



## zais (Mar 14, 2022)

cannot install to usb speaker using generic hd audio driver also can it be used for oculus virtual audio device, tx


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 14, 2022)

zais said:


> cannot install to usb speaker using generic hd audio driver also can it be used for oculus virtual audio device, tx


For now, the driver is only available for the HDAUDIO enumerator, in the future I will enable USB support.


----------



## antonkaz (Mar 14, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> For now, the driver is only available for the HDAUDIO enumerator, in the future I will enable USB support.


For this week? Me need USB Drivers Pack. Please make this in this week. Many Thanks!


----------



## RetroPC (Mar 14, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> For now, the driver is only available for the HDAUDIO enumerator, in the future I will enable USB support.


Thanks for all your work and effort, but one question: should the DTS and Dolby applications be activated? or do they have to be purchased? 

NOTE: Yesterday I tried installing the packages on an nvidia audio chip (GTX970) and nothing was left activated either... am I doing something wrong?

Hardware id (Nvidia High Definition Audio)
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0071&SUBSYS_14583670&REV_1001
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0071&SUBSYS_14583670

Saludos!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 14, 2022)

RetroPC said:


> Thanks for all your work and effort, but one question: should the DTS and Dolby applications be activated? or do they have to be purchased?
> 
> NOTE: Yesterday I tried installing the packages on an nvidia audio chip (GTX970) and nothing was left activated either... am I doing something wrong?
> 
> ...


NVIDIA Hardware IDs are already present in the package, but first, you will need to uninstall NVIDIA audio drivers before proceeding with the MOD installation.


----------



## RetroPC (Mar 15, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> NVIDIA Hardware IDs are already present in the package, but first, you will need to uninstall NVIDIA audio drivers before proceeding with the MOD installation.


Ok, thanks, I will try again when it is the next release, saludos!


----------



## Hearick (Mar 15, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> The KSNAMES of the interfaces are different from the ones that appear in the Realtek driver, so an adaptation will be necessary.
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Could you, please, make a screendhot of how it should lool ? Thanks


----------



## AudiophiIe (Mar 16, 2022)

Hey Alan is it possible to add the new* "DolbyAPOvlldp150.dll" "DolbyAPONs.dll" "default_settings.json"* from the *"3.30300.326.0"*






and also add the *version "3.5.5" XML* with a *Dolby Atmos Speaker System For Gaming SKU
+ set to external_speaker Endpoint*
(which also should be added in *default_settings.xml,* *operator_settings.xml and default_settings.json*)
there are many more good options


*or at least a further sku choice with this version and files?









						dolbyaposvc
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



*


----------



## antonkaz (Mar 16, 2022)

AudiophiIe said:


> Hey Alan is it possible to add the new* "DolbyAPOvlldp150.dll" "DolbyAPONs.dll" "default_settings.json"* from the *"3.30300.326.0"*
> 
> View attachment 239893
> 
> ...


What? In HDA Generic Driver - Without Files Driver?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 16, 2022)

AudiophiIe said:


> Hey Alan is it possible to add the new* "DolbyAPOvlldp150.dll" "DolbyAPONs.dll" "default_settings.json"* from the *"3.30300.326.0"*
> and also add the *version "3.5.5" XML* with a *Dolby Atmos Speaker System For Gaming SKU
> + set to external_speaker Endpoint*
> (which also should be added in *default_settings.xml,* *operator_settings.xml and default_settings.json*)
> ...


I will release the package later. The update has already been made to the package and the tests were successful. New version of Dolby Atmos APO: 3.30301.330.0



AAF Optimus said:


> I will release the package later.


Reuploading Packages... Done!!!

*Present Dolby SKUs:*

*Dolby Atmos*
*Dolby Atmos Speaker System*
*Dolby Atmos For Gaming*
*Dolby APO version updated to 3.30301.330.0*


----------



## AudiophiIe (Mar 16, 2022)

Very Nice! I'm completely satisfied, thank you Alan and keep it up!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 16, 2022)

AudiophiIe said:


> Very Nice! I'm completely satisfied, thank you Alan and keep it up!


I'm very happy with this


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 16, 2022)

Cough USB cough


----------



## RetroPC (Mar 17, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> I'm very happy with this


Hi again! Thanks for this... question: Is the installer supposed to automatically recognize if there is a device compatible with the package? I ask because I can only click on Nvidia and Creative appears gray... I have a X-Fi Titanium, saludos!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 17, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Cough USB cough


Tomorrow (GMT-3) I will release the package in version: HDA: 9316; USB: 2311. The same package will support Realtek HDA and realtek USB. I've already finished making the modifications for USB support.



RetroPC said:


> Hi again! Thanks for this... question: Is the installer supposed to automatically recognize if there is a device compatible with the package? I ask because I can only click on Nvidia and Creative appears gray... I have a X-Fi Titanium, saludos!


This is the screenshot you sent:





Notice that at the end of the ID, there is the suffix &CC_0403. This means that instead of the Creative driver, you can install the generic high definition audio bus controller driver, which in turn will re-enable the same audio device but under the HDAUDIO\ enumerator. To do this just run:


```
pnputil /add-driver %WinDir%\INF\hdaudbus.inf /install
```


----------



## RetroPC (Mar 17, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Notice that at the end of the ID, there is the suffix &CC_0403. This means that instead of the Creative driver, you can install the generic high definition audio bus controller driver, which in turn will re-enable the same audio device but under the HDAUDIO\ enumerator. To do this just run:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thanks for replying, I'll try what you say, but first I'll see what happens when I install the package on the nvidia hd audio, I'll uninstall the driver using the DDU tool, cheers!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 17, 2022)

I apologize in advance to everyone, again. I noticed a problem installing the *Dolby Atmos Speaker System* and *Dolby Atmos For Gaming* solutions, where a wrong letter in the "*dax3_swc_hsa.inf*" file is causing problems in the standard installation routine. Tomorrow (GMT-3) I will repair the file and re-upload the updated package. Meanwhile, those who want to use Dolby, I recommend using the "*Dolby Atmos*" option.


----------



## AudiophiIe (Mar 17, 2022)

in combination with your driver and some "EDID" modifications i got these codec format support
Look, even Dolby Atmos (DDP&MAT2.0) formats are shown for the first time ever. These have never been shown with no official NVIDIA, no unofficial modded, and also no standard Windows HDMI audio driver + my Edid mods and registry changes. So I suspect this is mostly due to your driver. if so, you did a great job there too Alan!

ps: the new Dolby Atmos version works flawlessly 
(DTS NEO PC and DTS:X Ultra SFX MFX EFX + DolbyAPOv251 SFX&OSFX DolbyAPOvlldp150 EFX&OMFX with DolbyAtmosSpeakerSystemForGaming @ Dynamic Profil)
- Activated DTS:X Ultra Spatial mode in Windows.
- Activated "DTS NEO 2:5" in TV directly (Upmixer)


have just modified DTS:X Ultra config.xml for little bit more powerful bass
Never heard such an powerful Surround Sound
↨


> *Make music audible in a new way.!*


https://www.mediafire.com/file/61jsd866o2ch5ar/DTS_X_DOLBY_5_1.ini/file - File For FXConfigurator
Requires installed DTSNeoPC for example from the APO Driver or delete these two keys from SFX MFX and EFX
{CEDCD345-8C2C-4928-B8C9-AE867372A7CF}
{C79BA6D1-F7B8-4B87-A405-ED9DE29A8B6D}


----------



## Clibanarius (Mar 17, 2022)

Very nice! Over the course of the year and change I've had my current PRETTY FRIGGIN' DECENT FOR THE PRICE ($130 at the time) Vizio SB3241Ns (2x discrete in soundbar + wireless sub with two satellites for 4.1) speakers and more-modern TV on an nVidia 1660 OC, I've been using HDMI to carry Dolby or DTS for the channel count. Initially, a lot of latency with Dolby via PCEE4 and all. Finally got DTS to work with Ferather's APO4 stuff, although DTS-X Ultra the AppX program never really did anything significant to the sound one way or the other, so it always just sounded like 'yep, that's there's pretty much direct in what it should sound like'. Using the speakers themselves to upmix (which, for some reason, only works with Dolby decoding mode and not DTS, haha) and the newest version of AAF's Optimus stuff here, just Dolby encoder + Dolby Atmos, it sounds AMAZING. Very strong surround that doesn't carry 100% of vocals from various songs off of YouTube, and movies with actual higher sound channel count sounds great! So hey, big step in the right direction there. And no real discernable latency, or at least not much more than DTS has. So I'm happy!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 17, 2022)

Reuploading files...Done!

Dolby Atmos error fixed.


----------



## Hearick (Mar 17, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Reuploading files...Done!
> 
> Dolby Atmos error fixed.


Hello

Since four updates, when I install this driver I don't have any sound.

I tried everything :

PNPUTIL
Reg Cleaned five time (CCleaner)
Used Driver Store Explorer
Reinstall audio driver with Iobit Driver.
Reinstall audio driver with official NVIDA Driver (clean install, graphics and HD Audio)
Cleaned files with File Manager and 7-Zip

Of course, before installing it, I uninstall the NVIDIA High Definition Driver and then reboot and then install your driver

It's like Samsung (Nvidia Driver) auto-restart himself and don't produce any sound
It's been days that I try, with each new update, but still no sound... Any idea ?

P.S : With original audio driver from Microsoft and NVIDIA sound works. It's only your mod that doesn't work.


----------



## antonkaz (Mar 17, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Reuploading files...Done!
> 
> Dolby Atmos error fixed.


Hello! Other USB Devices support Your New Driver Pack? Like a Creative Sound Blaster X G1? Thanks.
Edit - Worked only Driver - Audio Enhacers not work. Please add support USB Sound Cards not only USB Realtek.
Please add support other USB Sound Cards - Like - Creative Sound Blaster X G1. Thanks.


----------



## RetroPC (Mar 17, 2022)

I come to leave my feedback, I successfully uninstalled the audio drivers and installed the package, I have audio but the applications do not work.


Saludos!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 17, 2022)

RetroPC said:


> I come to leave my feedback, I successfully uninstalled the audio drivers and installed the package, I have audio but the applications do not work.


Try the following:

Uninstall any and all software related to my MOD and also permanently uninstall the NVIDIA AUDIO driver. Afterwards, restart the computer.

Once this is done, first, check if the generic Microsoft driver (High Definition Audio Device) has been installed and proceed with the MOD installation again.

When the page indicating the manufacturers enabled for installation on the system appears, uncheck the box with the available manufacturer and proceed normally with the wizard, installing ONLY the extensions and software components.

Once installed, restart your computer again.


----------



## RetroPC (Mar 17, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Try the following:
> 
> Uninstall any and all software related to my MOD and also permanently uninstall the NVIDIA AUDIO driver. Afterwards, restart the computer.
> 
> ...



Ok, here is another report: I have followed your steps and it worked but with the following problems:

1. The first time I installed the custom audio driver I have run out of audio; in my case the sound returned when turning on/off the audio improvements in the Nahimic console, it did a kind of reset.

2. The Dolby Atmos for Gaming app is nowhere to be seen after I installed it, but if Dolby Atmos is showing up (when installed) it was turned on but don't work.

3. Creative apps: they are activated but don't work.

4. The DTS X Ultra app is activated but don't work.

In short, DTS X, DTS Ultra spatial audio worked. The Nahimic Sonic 3 and Nahimic Sound Optimus app also works.

Anyway, thank you very much for the effort. saludos!


----------



## antonkaz (Mar 18, 2022)

Hello Alan! I edit inf file - Driver Work - But - Audio Enhacers do not Work. Please help me. Thanks


----------



## thyself (Mar 18, 2022)

After build from 07/03, keeps my cpu at %100 for all time and DTS: UltraX is not working  Before that it was working. APOService and DTS Sound Unbound processes makes my cpu high.

Thanks for the update  

If you need logs etc. I can gladly give you


----------



## aytokpatop (Mar 18, 2022)

Creative software cant connect and hight cpu usage, i spot connect disconnect loop in audio devices


----------



## erpguy53 (Mar 18, 2022)

aytokpatop said:


> Creative software cant connect and hight cpu usage, i spot connect disconnect loop in audio devices



I think there's a problem with the creative integration files from latest modded driver.  The Creative.UWPRPCService.exe does not seem to load until the *second* reboot or restart - need to restart TWICE (aka. 2 consecutive times) after installing Creative SBC stuff from the driver - I was running Win10 LTSC 2019 v1809 as the most of the creative files were installed but did not load after the 1st reboot and I had to reboot again to ensure the Creative.UWPRPCService.exe file loaded at startup.

Gonna try again after upgrading the OS on a Dell laptop from LTSC 2019 to LTSC 2021 (v21H2) and re-installing the modded DCH driver, which this Dell laptop uses old Sigmatel/IDT STAC9200 hardware but already removed the Sigmatel/IDT HD audio driver


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 19, 2022)

erpguy53 said:


> I think there's a problem with the creative integration files from latest modded driver. The Creative.UWPRPCService.exe does not seem to load until the *second* reboot or restart - need to restart TWICE (aka. 2 consecutive times) after installing Creative SBC stuff from the driver - I was running Win10 LTSC 2019 v1809 as the most of the creative files were installed but did not load after the 1st reboot and I had to reboot again to ensure the Creative.UWPRPCService.exe file loaded at startup.


Thanks for the feedback. I will analyze and see what is happening. Maybe I have to replace some file(s).


----------



## Hearick (Mar 19, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I will analyze and see what is happening. Maybe I have to replace some file(s).


I have the  same error of the loop of connect/disconnect  devices with the NVIDIA AAF and Realtek AAF


----------



## inf4ever (Mar 20, 2022)

can u fix the problem ?


----------



## Metal-Tom (Mar 20, 2022)

Hi @AAF Optimus, I feel good to know, that you’re supporting C-Media Devices too


----------



## yunus11697 (Mar 21, 2022)

AudiophiIe said:


> View attachment 240070View attachment 240071View attachment 240069
> 
> in combination with your driver and some "EDID" modifications i got these codec format support
> Look, even Dolby Atmos (DDP&MAT2.0) formats are shown for the first time ever. These have never been shown with no official NVIDIA, no unofficial modded, and also no standard Windows HDMI audio driver + my Edid mods and registry changes. So I suspect this is mostly due to your driver. if so, you did a great job there too Alan!
> ...


Can you share your "EDID" file with me?


----------



## AudiophiIe (Mar 21, 2022)

PM


----------



## Clibanarius (Mar 22, 2022)

This'll sound extremely simple but what's a good way of editing the preset files (I'm tinkering), which in System32 are seemingly always protected by TrustedInstaller access. I've tried using execti.exe to fire up an Explorer window to replace the files directly with my edited ones and that's a no go. Any idea? I don't wanna have to reinstall the whole Optimus package each time I do that, but if I have to, I will go that route.

edit: Ignore This - Test; I went ahead and used WinAero Tweaker to just add the Take Ownership command and can now edit the 4 files easily enough. Trying to find the best outcome still but am en route at least!


----------



## AngeloVilanova (Mar 27, 2022)

Hello, 

I tried installing this on a X470 AORUS Ultra Gaming-CF motherboard, with the following Hardware IDs: 

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_1458A0C3&REV_1001
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_1458A0C3

When I restarted my computer, my audio would not work correctly. I had my headphones on, and I could hear a slight blip (when it would start working) and then 5-6 seconds later another slight blip when it would cut out. I noticed that on my taskbar, during the brief intervals that it did not work, there would be a little speaker with a red x over it. I am not sure what to do, as I do not have a lot of experience with this. I also noticed that when I tried to start Sound Blaster Connect, it would say that no audio devices were supported. 

Thank you.


----------



## Clibanarius (Mar 28, 2022)

AngeloVilanova said:


> Hello,
> 
> I tried installing this on a X470 AORUS Ultra Gaming-CF motherboard, with the following Hardware IDs:
> 
> ...


Sadly, that's the same problem a lot of us have when installing with DTS in any form. Dolby Encoder + Atmos and all will work fine for me, but the sceond I try to utilize DTS, I get that looping disconnection/reconnection of devices.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 29, 2022)

Reuploading Files...Done!


Re-introduced HD Audio Bus Driver.
The installer will now check for any third-party audio drivers installed and, during installation, ask if you want to remove them.
Changes to some of Creative's library and executable files for both solutions present in the package (Legacy and UWP).
Dolby Atmos APO libraries updated to latest version (3.30303.338.0)


----------



## aytokpatop (Mar 29, 2022)

+ Sound now works in my usb audio card both analog and digital out, 
-  NO DTS sound
-  Sound blaster opens but cant connect


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 29, 2022)

aytokpatop said:


> now works in my usb audio


I haven't yet enabled this package's support for USB audio devices.


----------



## narcyzzo (Mar 29, 2022)

actually, how configure this? why in install all mods are selected? i dont know if i should install Decoder, Audio Console, why there is no tutorial?


----------



## antonkaz (Mar 30, 2022)

Hello. Please make - AAF Optimus Audio Modded DCH USB Driver. Please add my device id - 
USB\VID_041E&PID_3245&MI_00.
Thanks.


----------



## AngeloVilanova (Mar 30, 2022)

I tried it with the newly uploaded files as of today. I am starting to think that this will not work on my PC. Sound Blaster Connect 2, DTS:X Ultra, and Dolby Atmos do not detect the audio once I reboot my PC after installing the exe file. It's quite sad that I am following all of the steps, yet nothing seems to work. I don't understand how this works flawlessly for some people.


----------



## AudiophiIe (Mar 31, 2022)

@AngeloVilanova just try out my absolutely Clean-7Steps-Uninstall&Install Standard procedure,
which i also use for years at every new Audio Driver installation.

*1.* Start Task Manager - go to *Services* - stop *"AudioSrv"* and *"AudioEndpointBuilder"* so the uninstallers have full rights to delete related files.

*2. *Get or open >>DriverStoreExplorer (RAPR)<< Uninstall every Audio related driver's from every Vendor like "AAF Optimus, Dolby, DTS, Realtek, NVIDIA, Intel and any others" Should be the Microsoft's OEM _*"High Definition Audio Device"*_ driver in the Windows Device Manager now and absolutely no other Audio Drivers/SoftwareComponents/Extensions/Controllers/AudioProcessingObjects should be installed/Showed up anymore. (if so also just delete them.)

*3.* Get or open >>Revo Uninstaller Freeware<< Uninstall every Windows Store Audio Apps, after this finally uninstall the "AAF DCH Optimus Sound (listed @ the "All Applications" Tab) and choose *Intensive Scan.

4*. Quickly check out the folders: _*"System32", "AppData", "ProgramData" &*_* “Program Files/Program Files (x86)”* for leftover Files+Folders from DTS, Dolby, Creative, Realtek and any others, also force delete them.

*5.* RESTART PC !

*6.* Get or open >>CCleaner<< *Check your Registry* minimum 3! times successively till you fixed every conflict there

*7.* RESTART PC Again !
optional you can check the CCleaner again one more time
but i think there are no more conflicts

----------------

Now you are should be fine + finally ready to Install the Driver again.
Good Luck, hopefully this Helps
if you still have problems, at least you know that it is not due to insufficiently thorough deinstallation procedures.
peace.

notice: If you are use Alans AAF DCH Optimus Realtek or other Realtek files related drivers i also strong recommend >>DDU - Driver Display Uninstaller's<< Realtek Audio Remover:

(Has an integrated function at Options to force block the automatic driver install from Win-Updates after uninstalling RealTek and also after restart the PC (must be reset manually using the "Set Windows Device... - Button" on the right side)


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 31, 2022)

Files Reuploaded.


----------



## Clibanarius (Mar 31, 2022)

Dolby Digital Encoder inf (005.HDX_DolbyDigitalFX.inf) has a typo. String entry PKEY_Composite_SFX is duplicated where it should be PKEY_Composite_EFX the second instance. Makes it so that Dolby Digital's encoder APO key is written in there in composite SFX.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 1, 2022)

Clibanarius said:


> Dolby Digital Encoder inf (005.HDX_DolbyDigitalFX.inf) has a typo. String entry PKEY_Composite_SFX is duplicated where it should be PKEY_Composite_EFX the second instance. Makes it so that Dolby Digital's encoder APO key is written in there in composite SFX.


@Clibanarius
Reuploading Files...Done!

The bug you mentioned has been fixed.


----------



## Clibanarius (Apr 1, 2022)

You rock! Appreciate all the good work ya do for this and all of us, haha. Also, I noticed you tossed in the Home Theater (upmixer) APO into the Dolby encoder. CANNOT overstate how much I appreciate that, as I was wanting that exact functionality and didn't quite know how to get it going myself, haha.


----------



## Clibanarius (Apr 1, 2022)

You are insufferable and post garbage everywhere on here, it's really upsetting to see you never learning anything whatsoever while various community developers give you pointed and accurate instructions each and every time to achieve your outcomes and you just don't listen.


----------



## pony66 (Apr 1, 2022)

AAF,  sorry to bother you,  seeing how much work an support you do,  but when not busy can you tell me, is the unbound a trial, when installed it's licensed then goes to - have to buy. 
Will firewall block stop the unlicensed ?  No rush.

TY so much for the 9313, awesome on the intel 600 series with the real 897. bless you.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 1, 2022)

pony66 said:


> AAF,  sorry to bother you,  seeing how much work an support you do,  but when not busy can you tell me, is the unbound a trial, when installed it's licensed then goes to - have to buy.
> Will firewall block stop the unlicensed ?  No rush.
> 
> TY so much for the 9313, awesome on the intel 600 series with the real 897. bless you.


Well, if you're talking about DTS Sound Unbound, the version contained in this package cannot be updated, with the consequence of losing the license for spatial sound.


----------



## pony66 (Apr 1, 2022)

AAF,  thanks so much really appreciate the reply.


----------



## AngeloVilanova (Apr 1, 2022)

AudiophiIe said:


> @AngeloVilanova just try out my absolutely Clean-7Steps-Uninstall&Install Standard procedure,
> which i also use for years at every new Audio Driver installation.
> 
> *1.* Start Task Manager - go to *Services* - stop *"AudioSrv"* and *"AudioEndpointBuilder"* so the uninstallers have full rights to delete related files.
> ...



Thank you for your assistance. I followed all of these steps and while I was able to successfully make the Dolby Atmos, DTS:X Ultra, and DTS Sound Bound pick up my speakers, the Sound Blaster Connect 2 still could not find my speakers. Additionally, I noticed significantly more latency (not sure why), especially during FPS gaming. For that reason, I had to scrap the program altogether and just go back to using Realtek audio, unfortunately. I really wished that this would work. On my old computer, I had Sound Blaster Cinema 1 and it had a bass feature that I have not found to be as good with any other software. Even with the DTS:X ultra, the bass feature distorted the audio more than actually adding more bass. Hats off to those that tried to help me.


----------



## Hearick (Apr 1, 2022)

AngeloVilanova said:


> Thank you for your assistance. I followed all of these steps and while I was able to successfully make the Dolby Atmos, DTS:X Ultra, and DTS Sound Bound pick up my speakers, the Sound Blaster Connect 2 still could not find my speakers. Additionally, I noticed significantly more latency (not sure why), especially during FPS gaming. For that reason, I had to scrap the program altogether and just go back to using Realtek audio, unfortunately. I really wished that this would work. On my old computer, I had Sound Blaster Cinema 1 and it had a bass feature that I have not found to be as good with any other software. Even with the DTS:X ultra, the bass feature distorted the audio more than actually adding more bass. Hats off to those that tried to help me.


Have you tried the KGA package ? For me it helped to make SoundBlaster Connect detect my speakers


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 1, 2022)

Reuploading Files...Done!


Changes and Bug Fixes in the Installer.
A-Volute Component version updated to 4.8.0.0


----------



## Clibanarius (Apr 2, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Reuploading Files...Done!
> 
> 
> Changes and Bug Fixes in the Installer.
> A-Volute Component version updated to 4.8.0.0


Just snagged this and having this as the result when I try to run the Setup.exe. Fresh install, purged out the relevant devices and drivers from the store. As is obvious from the identifier, nVidia graphics card with HDAud functionality. Hopefully this helps!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 2, 2022)

Clibanarius said:


> Just snagged this and having this as the result when I try to run the Setup.exe. Fresh install, purged out the relevant devices and drivers from the store. As is obvious from the identifier, nVidia graphics card with HDAud functionality. Hopefully this helps!


Bug Fixed.


----------



## AudiophiIe (Apr 2, 2022)

@AngeloVilanova

i just googled sound blaster cinema 1 to check out some pics and found this video

How To Install Sound Blaster Cinema 3 on any Windows device - YouTube
from 2017, not the newest one..
but there you can find the bass function u talked about.
 maybe give them a try
http://dldolby.blogspot.com/

Sound Blaster Cinema 3 (dldolby.blogspot.com)
I can't give you any guarantee for functionality. I'm also seeing this page for the first time.


----------



## rys995_ (Apr 3, 2022)

Nice one, bro!

Works flawlessly without WHQL being harmed


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 5, 2022)

*KGA Automatic Configuration Download Link Updated*


----------



## liquidmeth (Apr 6, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades.
> I present to you the AAF DCH Optimus Sound.
> 
> Now in a different way!!
> ...


hey i was wondering if awu added my card to the device table if it would work ? when i install it now it loads but the programs say that no supported device is available.....      ID
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1102&DEV_000A&SUBSYS_11021007&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1102&DEV_000A&SUBSYS_11021007

  or is it im doing something wrong? ive used    Rapr to remove all drivers before install even ddu also I don't think its anykinda situation where old drivers are causing a bad driver install since the sound does work just not the programs.. thanks for any help ohhh the  card   is a  Sound Blaster x-fi Xtreme Audio Pcie


----------



## Krzyslaw (Apr 6, 2022)

Hello, @AAF Optimus

I just recently tried your audio drivers on my MSI laptop GE75 10SGS, which is Realtek ALC1220 as far as I remember. I have tried drivers from this topic and I have one big problem. After I have installed this driver I don't have sound at all as Speaker OUT is missing and I have only avalible HDMI and S/PDIF-out in windows sound settings, So no sound from laptop speakers. Could you provide solution for your drivers, as they are working great on my second laptop, which is HP Omen 15.

I have also tried your 9313.1 drivers and 9326 on MSI GE75 10sgs and both are installing fine but unfortunately Nahimic APO4 is not working, aps start but no enhancments or any reaction to even loudness. Also missing option to tick to use sound ehancments in windows speaker sound properties. Laptop originally came with Nahimic APO3 but I would like to try APO4 Nahimic if it is possible.

On my HP Omen 15 Nahimic APO4 works great in replace for sh**** HP bang and olufsen app with your drivers from this topic.

Of course I did clean instal of your drivers by removing all sound related things from my laptop. All in all I would preffer  to use 9326 version, but not working Nahimic is a problem.

Sorry for mixing topics.

Thank you


----------



## MasterBeiShen (Apr 7, 2022)

I just installed the latest version and then realised that 'Speaker Out' was no longer an option. There's only 'HDMI' and 'S/PDIF' to choose from now. This didn't happen with any of the previous versions. @AAF Optimus how do I fix this? The Github page seems to have been taken down as well, so I can't grab any of the older versions.


----------



## Krzyslaw (Apr 7, 2022)

MasterBeiShen said:


> I just installed the latest version and then realised that 'Speaker Out' was no longer an option. There's only 'HDMI' and 'S/PDIF' to choose from now. This didn't happen with any of the previous versions. @AAF Optimus how do I fix this? The Github page seems to have been taken down as well, so I can't grab any of the older versions.


up 

same on my side with msi ge75 10sgs


----------



## GingerMarc (Apr 7, 2022)

Hello your GitHub Site is not working or Alive

Make you Downloads for AAF Sound?









						Releases · AlanFinotty/AAFRealtekMod
					

Realtek Audio Driver Mods by Alan Finotty. Contribute to AlanFinotty/AAFRealtekMod development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




I cant not see your site


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 7, 2022)

MasterBeiShen said:


> how do I fix this?


Check in Device Manager to see if the generic Microsoft driver is supporting your onboard audio chip. Note that depending on the manufacturer, the device driver friendly name changes in the "Sound, video and game controllers" section.


----------



## GingerMarc (Apr 7, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Check in Device Manager to see if the generic Microsoft driver is supporting your onboard audio chip. Note that depending on the manufacturer, the device driver friendly name changes in the "Sound, video and game controllers" section.


Hello AAF Optimus

Can you Say me why did not working your GitHub site? With the all Driver :/


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 7, 2022)

GingerMarc said:


> Hello AAF Optimus
> 
> Can you Say me why did not working your GitHub site? With the all Driver :/


I've been having problems with uploads to GitHub for some time now. For this reason I moved the project to the MediaFire service, where I had an instant improvement in uploads. Believing that the repositories on GitHub would fall by the wayside, I decided to permanently remove them.


----------



## GingerMarc (Apr 7, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> I've been having problems with uploads to GitHub for some time now. For this reason I moved the project to the MediaFire service, where I had an instant improvement in uploads. Believing that the repositories on GitHub would fall by the wayside, I decided to permanently remove them.


R.I.P GitHub Project 2020 - 2022 

Can you send a Newer Link from AAF Optimus Sound? (Mediafire) ^^


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 7, 2022)

GingerMarc said:


> Can you send a Newer Link from AAF Optimus Sound? (Mediafire) ^^


*AAF Optimus Mod Based On Generic Microsoft Audio Driver*
*AAF Optimus Mod Based In Realtek Driver*


----------



## GingerMarc (Apr 7, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> *AAF Optimus Mod Based On Generic Microsoft Audio Driver*
> *AAF Optimus Mod Based In Realtek Driver*


ok thanks 

A question for you ^^ Have you ever thought of a Discord server for such mod things, drivers etc ^^


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 8, 2022)

GingerMarc said:


> ok thanks
> 
> A question for you ^^ Have you ever thought of a Discord server for such mod things, drivers etc ^^


Not yet


----------



## ctrlaltdel (Apr 8, 2022)

sorry for the noob question, is there anywhere a description and or a comparison of all the mods in the package ?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 8, 2022)

Reuploading Files...Done!


New and Enhanced Digital Certificates
Dolby Atmos Default preset adjusted to 8 channels


----------



## liquidmeth (Apr 9, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Reuploading Files...Done!
> 
> 
> New and Enhanced Digital Certificates
> Dolby Atmos Default preset adjusted to 8 channels


Hey thanks for adding my soundblaster , it installed and works great .  i have an issue that is probably simple and I'm just missing the answer in front of my face , but i use Voice Meter Banana To mix all my equipment and mics into my pc , it also mixes the channels out to my speakers because i need to use the tv as a center channel and it allows me to do so. now the programs say plug in headphone or speaker to use. well if i switch the speakers as the default device the programs work fine now if i switch Voice Meter B to the default and put the default communication to the speaker on aaf  the programs still don't recognize that anything is plugged in only if i select Speakers as main device. there has to be something i am missing and if u or anyone reading may know please let me know. Thanks for any help and thanks again for adding my card !!!


----------



## aytokpatop (Apr 11, 2022)

Sound works for ALC4080, but changing the equalizer settings doesnt change sound at all


----------



## AudiophiIe (Apr 11, 2022)

in 001.HDX_DTSAPO4x.inf
you entered the wrong clsid's.
the clsid's of dtsapo3core64.dll are currently there
this is the reason why these two are not registered properly
same at line 326-349 and line 713+714

{3B909255-8E8D-4997-8F8B-4C557F774D5F},FriendlyName,,"DTS OSFX APO" = {42E82F48-20E9-4B35-962A-4439059670D4},FriendlyName,,"DTS OSFX APO"

{27AFD1DB-3891-43EF-9888-CD558127FD42},FriendlyName,,"DTS OMFX APO" = {272B9432-8AFD-4935-84B4-A77CFA09815E},FriendlyName,,"DTS OMFX APO"


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 12, 2022)

AudiophiIe said:


> in 001.HDX_DTSAPO4x.inf
> you entered the wrong clsid's.
> the clsid's of dtsapo3core64.dll are currently there
> this is the reason why these two are not registered properly
> ...


I did exactly as described, but I am experiencing audio test failures.

@AudiophiIe Perhaps, in my case, something has gone unnoticed.


----------



## AudiophiIe (Apr 12, 2022)

no sorry my mistake i accidentally wrote it wrong
every {42E82F48-20E9-4B35-962A-4439059670D4} to {3B909255-8E8D-4997-8F8B-4C557F774D5F}
&
{272B9432-8AFD-4935-84B4-A77CFA09815E} to {27AFD1DB-3891-43EF-9888-CD558127FD42}

001.HDX_DTSAPO4x.inf (mediafire.com)
here is an patched example


----------



## AudiophiIe (Apr 13, 2022)

did it work this time?

works fine for me


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 13, 2022)

Reuploading Files...Done!


DTS APO 4 Registry Information Fixed. (Special Thanks to @AudiophiIe)


----------



## Mark Draconian (Apr 14, 2022)

Hey, first of all, thanks for this driver, it's working fine here with W11 and ALC887
But since i'm not able to install Realtek Audio console UWP (Even tried DDU but no luck), and the only reason for me to need that UWP is to make rear jack to being recognized as "Headphones" in that jack retasking feature, my question (noob i know) is:

Can this damage my headphones somehow? I'm thinking about the difference in voltage/energy going to the headphones since the motherboard thinks is a pair of speakers.

Thanks!


----------



## netRAT (Apr 14, 2022)

Got some of the APOs working on my gen 4 Lenovo X1 Carbon .
It has this annoyingly crappy combo of Intel HD GFX  (HDMI/mini DisplayPort) and a Conexant based chip for the built in speakers/mic and headphone jack.
There's some sort of symbiotic link between the two chips that always causes issues...
My laptop is permanently connected to a TV for the most part hence I'm using the mDisplayPort, yet often audio stops working and I need to restart the audio service to get it running again. 
Disabling the Conextant bits in device manager actually makes things even worse (no BIOS switch unfortunately). 
I even tried stripping down the Conextant drivers right down to the MS HDAUDIO base which improved stability just a bit but not a permanent fix.
In any case, what I wanted to report in relation to Optimus' impressive driver set is that although the installer correctly matches the appropriate drivers to the respective chips I've found that multichannel audio appears to be incorrectly mapped within the intel driver. When running a 5.1 test via my Yamaha receiver the output is all messed up in a weird way...
Hard to explain exactly but my side speakers play on the front but lower in volume and 'distant' sounding like they get processed by reverb.
The front pair lean towards the right volume wise and the sub sounds muffled too.
No sound processing was applied during the test I should note.
And with the official Intel drivers I never encountered this issue.
For reference the below are the Conexant hardware IDs:

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5111&SUBSYS_17AA2238&REV_1001
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5111&SUBSYS_17AA2238

And the Intel's:

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_2809&SUBSYS_80860101&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_2809&SUBSYS_80860101

Thanks for putting in all this effort into something so challenging in achieving universal compatibility!


----------



## erpguy53 (Apr 16, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Reuploading Files...Done!
> 
> 
> DTS APO 4 Registry Information Fixed. (Special Thanks to @AudiophiIe)



thanks for the latest version.  in future releases can you add support/detection for these HD audio device IDs?

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1013       ;; Cirrus Logic
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_11D4    ;; Analog Devices (ADI/SoundMAX - this one was before Conexant acquired them)
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_13F6       ;; C-Media (old ID)


----------



## saulob (Apr 17, 2022)

*Sonic Studio 3* are not working for me.
I have an LG TV with Atmos support and one Z390 AORUS


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 17, 2022)

saulob said:


> *Sonic Studio 3* are not working for me.
> I have an LG TV with Atmos support and one Z390 AORUS


Make sure you have removed any previously installed drivers. Also check that the driver has been installed correctly and that the selected features are properly present in Device Manager.


----------



## gabsvm (Apr 19, 2022)

Which one is better? Dolby Atmos or Creative Sound Blaster? I can really hear Dolby Digital Plus content using this cracked version? And what is the difference between the 3 programs inside each category? They have the same effects? Im just using headphones btw.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 19, 2022)

Reuploading Files...Done!


IDs described by erpguy53's POST are included into package.


----------



## wilburman (Apr 19, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades.
> I present to you the AAF DCH Optimus Sound.
> 
> Now in a different way!!
> ...



Dear Mr Alan @AAF Optimus, (wow I actually aloud to post).

Firstly of course, I can finally thank send many moons of appreciation for you dedication of hard work. I will try out this new set.

Over the past three years I've been following and using on and off this driver bundle, been through many tears. Have had sound like working at times and second guessing myself. Eventually figured out Tweak software, which at the moment doesn't seem to be working or used anymore...

Long story, is I just want thank you again and might be back for support. I'm on ASUS TUF Gaming FX505DU laptop, which natively supports some custom DTS. I might come edit this post with more information after my AAF Optimus restart 

*EDIT:

From Speaker Output* (at the top of Device Manager)*: *
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0235&SUBSYS_104318F1&REV_1000\5&35131320&9&0001
audioendpoint.inf:MMDEVAPI\AudioEndpoints,NO_DRV

Below is from Sound, Video and game controllers, not sure why it is now NVIDIA.

*Realtek(R) Audio HARDWARE:*
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0235&SUBSYS_104318F1&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0235&SUBSYS_104318F1

*Realtek(R) Audio COMPATIBLE:*
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1022&CTLR_DEV_15E3&VEN_10EC&DEV_0235&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1022&VEN_10EC&DEV_0235&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0235&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1022&CTLR_DEV_15E3&VEN_10EC&DEV_0235
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1022&VEN_10EC&DEV_0235
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0235
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1022&CTLR_DEV_15E3&VEN_10EC
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1022&VEN_10EC
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1022&CTLR_DEV_15E3
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1022
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&GF&VEN_10EC&DEV_0235&SUBSYS_104318F1&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01

oem30.inf:HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0235&SUBSYS_104318F1,IntcAzAudModel.NTamd64

*AAF Optimus Audio - NVIDIA HARDWARE:*
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0099&SUBSYS_104310AF&REV_1001
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0099&SUBSYS_104310AF

*AAF Optimus Audio - NVIDIA COMPATIBLE:*
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_10DE&CTLR_DEV_1AEB&VEN_10DE&DEV_0099&REV_1001
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_10DE&VEN_10DE&DEV_0099&REV_1001
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0099&REV_1001
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_10DE&CTLR_DEV_1AEB&VEN_10DE&DEV_0099
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_10DE&VEN_10DE&DEV_0099
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0099
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_10DE&CTLR_DEV_1AEB&VEN_10DE
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_10DE&VEN_10DE
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_10DE&CTLR_DEV_1AEB
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_10DE
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&GF&VEN_10DE&DEV_0099&SUBSYS_104310AF&REV_1001
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01

oem41.inf:HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE,IntcAzAudModelInternal

*EDIT 2:*

After another restart and registry tweak, I do see these Windows 11 settings page:





And on each have the same options except HDMI has Stereo also at Spatial Sound: 

*

*

Whether they work I don't know yet. But on the topic of that HDM, firstly I thought AMD is running the show unless it is just a layer before the NVIDIA? Secondly, I've been told it's not really possible this HDMI but it could just have been in reference to my LG screen, HDMI connection but using it's 3.5 audio jack would result in lesser quality - is this true?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 19, 2022)

@wilburman 
From the screenshots, you will need to uninstall all remaining Realtek content present on your computer, otherwise you will not be able to install the mod on the Realtek chip, because this remaining material may interfere with the mod's functioning. You even installed the mod, but only on your NVIDIA graphics card's audio. I recommend you to use *DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark)*


----------



## wilburman (Apr 20, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> @wilburman
> From the screenshots, you will need to uninstall all remaining Realtek content present on your computer, otherwise you will not be able to install the mod on the Realtek chip, because this remaining material may interfere with the mod's functioning. You even installed the mod, but only on your NVIDIA graphics card's audio. I recommend you to use *DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark)*



Hi Alan, thanks as well as the speedy reply. I actually do use DriverStoreExplorer and DevMan as well as RevoUn and some custom command line scripts. I did find the NVIDIA situation a little strange, but now remember something about all the audio devices with AAF had yellow exclamation mark triangle icons. Either way, I will try again maybe did something wrong and will document if I run into that problem agian.


----------



## GingerMarc (Apr 20, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> I did exactly as described, but I am experiencing audio test failures.
> 
> @AudiophiIe Perhaps, in my case, something has gone unnoticed.


Hello One Question 
Can you Update DTS Soundunbound? this have a Update

And you have in AAF Driver the Version from 2020

Or it the last Driver? can you help me


----------



## gabsvm (Apr 22, 2022)

Hi Alan, thanks for the great mods! I have a doubt, hope you can clear it for me. Im loving Creative Sounblaster apps and Dolby Atmos. Are my favorite at the moment. I notice in soundblaster i can toggle between speakers and headphones in the app. The sound quality is a lot better with my headphones, i dont posses any speaker. In dolby atmos there are 3 different apps. I installed the basic one and notice the toggle for headphones/speakers is grayed out. Im that case, is already in headphones mode? Is the right app for headphones? Thanks again for your hard work


----------



## infernic (Apr 25, 2022)

Hi there  can I use this if I am using sound card Sound Blaster ZXR or is it just for onboard audio?


----------



## phnix11 (Apr 25, 2022)

However dumb it might be I'm gonna ask anyway....
How to make it work with bluetooth devices? 
Any extra mod required?


----------



## wilburman (Apr 26, 2022)

gabsvm said:


> Hi Alan, thanks for the great mods! I have a doubt, hope you can clear it for me. Im loving Creative Sounblaster apps and Dolby Atmos. Are my favorite at the moment. I notice in soundblaster i can toggle between speakers and headphones in the app. The sound quality is a lot better with my headphones, i dont posses any speaker. In dolby atmos there are 3 different apps. I installed the basic one and notice the toggle for headphones/speakers is grayed out. Im that case, is already in headphones mode? Is the right app for headphones? Thanks again for your hard work



Hi @AAF Optimus, I've run into similar situation. So after I removed the AMD driver as well, it seems to have work. Curious whether that was possible issue in the past, since I've always just remove the AAF, Realtek, DTS and Dolby stuff and whatever drivers associated and whether I should try previous version again also removing the AMD driver.

Previous Realtek driver versions though could detect speakers and headphones (Realtek UWP) but now it also just seems to have headphones as an option now matter which I plug into the 3.5mm jack of the laptop. 

Speakers option below is the laptop's speakers.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 26, 2022)

gabsvm said:


> Im that case, is already in headphones mode?


Not. Try plugging headphones into the P2 port and setting the headphones to standard output if necessary.



gabsvm said:


> Is the right app for headphones?


I recommend Dolby Atmos For Gaming.


----------



## dongeg97 (Apr 27, 2022)

Hello, i’m not a newbie since i already installed the whole driver a lotta times. 
I need advice for what concerning audio configuration. 
My purpose is to have a fully 7.1 setup on my headphones (AKG k612 Pro) + better sound quality through my Hi-Fi (Denon AVR-1705) 6.1 Receiver + Bose Acoustimass 5 series III (2.1). 
What configuration you advise? I’m currently Running on 48000 Khz 24bit for having the Spatial Audio DTS:x Ultra , but i noticed that using Dolby Digital (supported by my receiver) The audio quality is better. 
My problem is that i have to connect my headphones onto my Receiver, because if i set the Spatial Audio on the Headphones in windows 10 the volume is so low and i actually have not the money to buy a whole amp for the Heafphones . 
Can you suggest me a configuration? 
Thanks a lot for helping me . Bye


----------



## wajubalo (Apr 29, 2022)

Hey @AAF Optimus 

I upgraded to Windows 11 and it appears to have broken my 5.1 audio. I have since used *DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark) *to remove all realtek related audio (and yours'). And reinstalled with the latest version of your custom drivers via your signature. 

The install goes smooth, but still not showing 5.1 option in sound control properties (see attachment). 5.1 DTS works if I play a windows store app though (like netflix), but that's the case even without your driver. 


Motherboard: TUF Gaming x570-Plus (using onboard optical S/PDIF) 
Version of your driver I'm using: AAFOptimusDCHAudioPack-10.0.2311.9336

Any help really appreciated. I just want to use it for enabling 5.1 sound. The other features are a bonus.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 29, 2022)

Reuploading File...Done!


Dolby Atmos For Gaming replaced by Dolby Atmos Speaker System For Gaming
Dolby Atmos Speaker System For Gaming: presets updated (More details by clicking on the app's "About" button)
Dolby Digital files updated
Dolby Digital INF updated
*Dolby Atmos Speaker System For Gaming, updated and customized presets and Dolby Digital files and partial information:* *Special Thanks to @AudiophiIe *


----------



## wajubalo (Apr 29, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Reuploading File...Done!
> 
> 
> Dolby Atmos For Gaming replaced by Dolby Atmos Speaker System For Gaming
> ...


thanks for the frequent updates bro. You have any advice for my question posted above this update? Appreciate you amazing contribution to the audio community!


----------



## airjordan (Apr 30, 2022)

Hi dude i have realtek Alc1200 and should i only install. "Install decoder" and "realtek ASIO controller"?

When i install i got "AAF DCH Optimus Sound - Tweak Tool".What is that and what should i do?


----------



## Bryan Ü (May 1, 2022)

DTS service running but no gui change in the app. ALC285


----------



## nikal (May 2, 2022)

Hi,

just installed the drivers and got Dolby Digital option but I can't get the DTS option (I have an external DAC supporting Dolby and DTS decoding). With an older PC having a very old RLT chipset I could get DTS and Dolby support but not with my new one (RLT1220-vb).





Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## beansoup (May 2, 2022)

@AAF Optimus Sorry to bother you Alan, I did post *this* in the Realtek thread but haven't received answers yet. I tried the Universal mod and it works but audio is weak and there are distortion problems in call (apparently Razer's old dolby driver looks like it has more power/clarity compared to the Universal mod or maybe is my fault not configuring it properly).

I would love to have the Realtek mod working to test it out, can you check my Hardware IDs on the linked post above?

Thanks!


----------



## gabsvm (May 4, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Reuploading File...Done!
> 
> 
> Dolby Atmos For Gaming replaced by Dolby Atmos Speaker System For Gaming
> ...







Hi Alan! Thanks again for your response and hardwork!  I finally figured out whats the problem. It seems without the realtek control panel it cannot detect that i have headphones plugged in, only read them as speakers. With this previous version of your mod (which have the realtek drivers also) i could finally make it work with the headphones profile. The difference is AMAZING! How can i do this with your new version? It seems you have realtek and modded HRTF like Dolby in diferent packages. This is a version for realtek, not the ones using the new Universal Generic HD.


----------



## Renato84 (May 4, 2022)

Hi from Florianópolis. I have an Asus Z690 board with a "Realtek ALC897 / 887" runnning Win11. Can I use your drivers to enable Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect (Interactive?) to output a 5.1 configuration in real-time via SPDIF to my receiver, like I do with my PS4 on the same receiver?


----------



## AudiophiIe (May 4, 2022)

Renato84 said:


> Hi from Florianópolis. I have an Asus Z690 board with a "Realtek ALC897 / 887" runnning Win11. Can I use your drivers to enable Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect (Interactive?) to output a 5.1 configuration in real-time via SPDIF to my receiver, like I do with my PS4 on the same receiver?


yes


----------



## gabsvm (May 13, 2022)

beansoup said:


> @AAF Optimus Sorry to bother you Alan, I did post *this* in the Realtek thread but haven't received answers yet. I tried the Universal mod and it works but audio is weak and there are distortion problems in call (apparently Razer's old dolby driver looks like it has more power/clarity compared to the Universal mod or maybe is my fault not configuring it properly).
> 
> I would love to have the Realtek mod working to test it out, can you check my Hardware IDs on the linked post above?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi mate! In fact, the universal mod its configured by default for speakers and not headphones it seems. I have distortion in DTS and Dolby with the universal mod but with an older version based in realtek drivers, i have perfect sound and clarity using both. I got lucky and didnt delete them because i cant seem to find any working link to download them again. @AAF Optimus could you provide a version with realtek drivers again? Or at least the last one you did before changing to universal. The universal have distortion in the audio compared to realtek ones. Or at least figure out what is the problem in the universal pack that sounds so different. Thanks again for your great work! Currently enjoying the DTS version in the realtek ones. I spend about 2 weeks testing before i could realize the differences in this versions.


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2022)

Wait, this is meant to enable DD/DTS encoding on all generic sound card drivers?

I'm impressed


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 13, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Wait, this is meant to enable DD/DTS encoding on all generic sound card drivers?


Even in HDMI outputs, but for now, in this package I only have Dolby Digital.



Mussels said:


> Wait, this is meant to enable DD/DTS encoding on all generic sound card drivers?
> 
> I'm impressed


Reuploading File...Done!


A-Volute files updated to version 4.8.1.0
Dolby files updated to version 3.30304.345.0
Dolby Atmos Speaker System For Gaming: Headphone Default Presets XML Files fixed. (With the Headphone plugged into the P2 port, open the Dolby app, click on the headphone icon in the upper right corner and you will see that the presets are now present) (XML Files provided by @AudiophiIe)
DTS:X Ultra enhancement fixed.
Minor and important changes and bugfixes in installer program.

DTS:X Ultra





DTS Sound Unbound





*ATTENTION: Don't forget to check for residues of previous packages using DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark) or other equivalent app, before installing this package.
Remove any drivers whose vendor is "Realtek", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "AAF Optimus", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.*


----------



## VDelazeri (May 14, 2022)

Hi, I would like your help if possible.
I have a Dell G3 3590 that is connected to my Samsung Ru7100 tv via an hdmi cable, I bought the Dolby Access application but I can't configure it on the television.
A TV support Dolby Atmos, in the setting where it says Dolby Atmos for home theater does not appear the option to select in the windows audio settings, only Dolby Atmos for headphones or Windows Sonic appears.
How do I enable this home theater option to configure the tv? I read on the official Dolby website that when installing the app this driver should be installed, but I reinstalled the app and it didn't work.


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2022)

The installer has a tickbox for dolby digital DEcoding, not ENcoding. Typo?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 15, 2022)

Mussels said:


> The installer has a tickbox for dolby digital DEcoding, not ENcoding. Typo?


Yes. I was unsure about the correct names, but it provides 5.1 for the digital audio endpoints.


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Yes. I was unsure about the correct names, but it provides 5.1 for the digital audio endpoints.


If its turning other audio into dolgy digital/DTS for a sound system to decode, it should be labelled encode in that tickbox

(We already have decoding, via software)


----------



## Mark Draconian (May 18, 2022)

DTS:X Ultra is working fine now, thanks.
If i select DTS Ultra in the Spatial Audio settings nothing is changed even switching between modes, but if i choose "deactivated" there, and just open the app and use it, it works.


----------



## AudiophiIe (May 19, 2022)

gabsvm said:


> Hi mate! In fact, the universal mod its configured by default for speakers and not headphones it seems. I have distortion in DTS and Dolby with the universal mod but with an older version based in realtek drivers, i have perfect sound and clarity using both. I got lucky and didnt delete them because i cant seem to find any working link to download them again. @AAF Optimus could you provide a version with realtek drivers again? Or at least the last one you did before changing to universal. The universal have distortion in the audio compared to realtek ones. Or at least figure out what is the problem in the universal pack that sounds so different. Thanks again for your great work! Currently enjoying the DTS version in the realtek ones. I spend about 2 weeks testing before i could realize the differences in this versions.


@gabsvm
Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver for Windows 10/11 - Including Realtek USB Audio Devices | TechPowerUp Forums
What about this?
Note;
If you want to use any files from the Universal driver package in the Realtek package, you can also simply pack them into the respective assigned directory after installing the Realtek driver.
Note2;
If you want to add files from the Realtek package to the installed universal package, this is also possible except for the file "rtkhdaud.dat", this should never exist in a mod package without "Realtek Audio Driver", otherwise you will definitely get a "bluescreen"


----------



## GaZw (May 19, 2022)

in my opinion this version works better for me than the version based on realtek drivers 
my microphone sounds louder and picks up more sound. on realtek sometimes I get some crackling when i speak,I try to fix but no lucky
sometimes I miss the realtek panel to switch between headphones and speakers, is there something similar that I can use?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 19, 2022)

GaZw said:


> in my opinion this version works better for me than the version based on realtek drivers


Dude, I think the same way. Because each manufacturer imposes its operating policy on Realtek chips, it is often difficult to handle it for perfect operation, or even a specific feature requested by a user, often, not being able to be activated because of these limitations.


----------



## GaZw (May 19, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Dude, I think the same way. Because each manufacturer imposes its operating policy on Realtek chips, it is often difficult to handle it for perfect operation, or even a specific feature requested by a user, often, not being able to be activated because of these limitations.


Hi Alan me again, is there any way to activate "Stereo Mix" because I don't see it or maybe I need install a virtual cable ?


----------



## Mark Draconian (May 19, 2022)

GaZw said:


> in my opinion this version works better for me than the version based on realtek drivers
> my microphone sounds louder and picks up more sound. on realtek sometimes I get some crackling when i speak,I try to fix but no lucky
> sometimes I miss the realtek panel to switch between headphones and speakers, is there something similar that I can use?


I agree with you but with other reason:
For me the DTS:X Ultra and Dolby Atmos for Gaming for Realtek doesn't apply any effects by switching modes(DTS Ultra), or the app doesn't even open (Atmos for gaming), but with this other driver based on Microsoft Generic driver both apps and everything else works perfectly fine!


----------



## Dillusional (May 20, 2022)

Hello, it seems like dolby atmos and dts x ultra are not working for me, first time installing it i did get a dolby atmos app but it didnt detect my headphones so i uninstalled it and aaf to try and reinstall it but now theres no dolby atmos app even after reinstalling, i have tried reinstalling multiple times to no available


----------



## gabsvm (May 20, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Dude, I think the same way. Because each manufacturer imposes its operating policy on Realtek chips, it is often difficult to handle it for perfect operation, or even a specific feature requested by a user, often, not being able to be activated because of these limitations.





AudiophiIe said:


> @gabsvm
> Realtek DCH Modded Audio Driver for Windows 10/11 - Including Realtek USB Audio Devices | TechPowerUp Forums
> What about this?
> Note;
> ...


Hi friends! In fact i was wrong, sorry for the misleading info in my previous posts.. The universal HD mod in fact works better for everything, i notice the only problem was the dolby atmos app not detecting headphones or not having the headphones profiles. But DTS and other apps works flawless compared to the realtek ones. All games now are using DTS Headphone X. With realtek ones was a hit or miss with various games, even in the latest version published at the moment, Have to test this new one Universal HD with the headphones profiles fixed yet. Already got installed installed Nahimic and DTS Sound Unbound. Nahimic blew my mind, to my ears the effects are very good and didnt distort the original audio in any way in games and movies. But this HD version only have stereo on my realtek chip. The realtek one let me configure 5.1, so i cannot use Nahimic to get a TRUE surround effect in the games that dont support to choose the channel configuration. There is any way to get the 5.1 capabilities with the HD universal version? The latest one have the option? Really want to try out Nahimic this way. But so far, GREAT work Alan! Is a have money right now to donate i would do it gladly. I assure you will do in the future, very happy with this mods  Leaving the version i have installed right now. BTW, a little off topic. I was testing a realtek mod version for Creative X-Fi MB3. Really good software. i like it a lot with its effects putting windows into 5.1 and using SBX surround. Only have a couple of problems. They are not whql signed (this dont botter me much, im not playing anything with anticheat right now) and i have i kind of left/right unbalance in my headphones using that mod, after a while my left ear felt numb and uncomfortable, like that side have more volume or more pronounce effects than the other side. This doesn't happen using this universal mod with DTS or Dolby. I wonder if the culprit are the modded realtek drivers used in that case. If anyone know something about it or need the github link from the mod i will kindly share it. The sbx mod in the @AAF Optimus do not let me put 5.1 and do surround in my headphones like the X-Fi MB3 mod, is a shame. I supposed the app is very limited regarding this.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 20, 2022)

gabsvm said:


> Hi friends! In fact i was wrong, sorry for the misleading info in my previous posts.. The universal HD mod in fact works better for everything, i notice the only problem was the dolby atmos app not detecting headphones or not having the headphones profiles. But DTS and other apps works flawless compared to the realtek ones. All games now are using DTS Headphone X. With realtek ones was a hit or miss with various games, even in the latest version published at the moment, Have to test this new one Universal HD with the headphones profiles fixed yet. Already got installed installed Nahimic and DTS Sound Unbound. Nahimic blew my mind, to my ears the effects are very good and didnt distort the original audio in any way in games and movies. But this HD version only have stereo on my realtek chip. The realtek one let me configure 5.1, so i cannot use Nahimic to get a TRUE surround effect in the games that dont support to choose the channel configuration. There is any way to get the 5.1 capabilities with the HD universal version? The latest one have the option? Really want to try out Nahimic this way. But so far, GREAT work Alan! Is a have money right now to donate i would do it gladly. I assure you will do in the future, very happy with this mods  Leaving the version i have installed right now. BTW, a little off topic. I was testing a realtek mod version for Creative X-Fi MB3. Really good software. i like it a lot with its effects putting windows into 5.1 and using SBX surround. Only have a couple of problems. They are not whql signed (this dont botter me much, im not playing anything with anticheat right now) and i have i kind of left/right unbalance in my headphones using that mod, after a while my left ear felt numb and uncomfortable, like that side have more volume or more pronounce effects than the other side. This doesn't happen using this universal mod with DTS or Dolby. I wonder if the culprit are the modded realtek drivers used in that case. If anyone know something about it or need the github link from the mod i will kindly share it. The sbx mod in the @AAF Optimus do not let me put 5.1 and do surround in my headphones like the X-Fi MB3 mod, is a shame. I supposed the app is very limited regarding this.


If you are looking for the 5.1 configuration for Speakers, you need to go to the sound icon in the system tray, click on Sounds > Playback, select the Speaker device and click Configure.

At least until I can integrate some tool that streamlines the process.


----------



## gabsvm (May 20, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> If you are looking for the 5.1 configuration for Speakers, you need to go to the sound icon in the system tray, click on Sounds > Playback, select the Speaker device and click Configure.
> 
> At least until I can integrate some tool that streamlines the process.


I know where to change it. Without the realtek drivers, it only shows stereo, thats what i was talking about. I think i solved the problem i mention with the X-fi MB3. I found a old thread with your shared folder of mods. @alanfox2000, i suppose its you too. I installed the desktop version of Realtek drivers from a MB5 mod you have there, a chinese version it seems from the setup language. Them installed the X-Fi MB3 i was using and the problem with the unbalanced audio channels seems to be fixed. My chip is ALC662, very old. I suppose dont work very well with the UWP realtek drivers? Playing some old Max Payne 2 activating EAX with Alchemy, all seems to work fine  There is any way to make this work with your whql driver from current packs @AAF Optimus ?


----------



## GaZw (May 21, 2022)

Alan unfortunately I had to go back to the realtek mod to recover  "Stereo Mix"


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 21, 2022)

Reuploading File...Done!


Endpoint Device Names changed.
All XML Files signed.
Bugfixes in Installer Program.


----------



## AudiophiIe (May 21, 2022)

Well done Alan


----------



## wilburman (May 22, 2022)

Thanks Alan, so glad I came to check for a new version before In stalling the one I had. Will get back here with results (previous seemed to have worked when I had AMD BUS still installed).


----------



## Russ64 (May 22, 2022)

Thanks for a great driver - what is the best way to update to latest version?  Do I just reinstall on top of older version?


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 22, 2022)

Russ64 said:


> Thanks for a great driver - what is the best way to update to latest version?  Do I just reinstall on top of older version?


You will need to uninstall the version currently installed on your computer before starting to install this package.


----------



## Abwezi (May 23, 2022)

Hello! I am looking at using this package and have a couple questions? I am recently changed my audio setup. Previously I plugged my PC straight into my Logitec Z-506 speakers but I'm attempting to get surround through more devices and now have the PC and other devices outputting HDMI sound to the TV and into a decoder that goes to the PC speakers. This works great for consoles (Switch excluded) but my PC was only sending stereo so I went down the rabbit hole and discovered the limitations of LPCM 5.1 and up through optical. So I currently have dolby digital outputting through HDMI using the method here https://app.bramantya.org/surround/ but having stumbled in here, this driver and package seem more supported. I also keep seeing mention of using Dolby Atmos instead but I can't get the "Dolby Atmos for Home Theatre" option to appear, does anyone know of a way to make it show and if it would give me any better sound than I already have with Dolby Digital selected as format? Thank you


----------



## cmhdream0831 (May 24, 2022)

AAFOptimusDCHAudioPack-20220522 version had setup question about can not find setup.exe.
AAFOptimusDCHAudioPack-20220429 version working great.


----------



## Abwezi (May 24, 2022)

cmhdream0831 said:


> AAFOptimusDCHAudioPack-20220522 version had setup question about can not find setup.exe.
> AAFOptimusDCHAudioPack-20220429 version working great.


Pretty sure you can extract the setup from the .exe like a .rar file just open it with something like WinRAR. Then go in and run the setup.exe it is looking for


----------



## cmhdream0831 (May 24, 2022)

Abwezi said:


> Pretty sure you can extract the setup from the .exe like a .rar file just open it with something like WinRAR. Then go in and run the setup.exe it is looking for


I redownload it again, can not click twice setup. you must using uniextract to uncompression it.
winrar can not extract it.

run setup.exe but not support mulit language for chinese.


----------



## GaZw (May 25, 2022)

cmhdream0831 said:


> I redownload it again, can not click twice setup. you must using uniextract to uncompression it.
> winrar can not extract it.
> 
> run setup.exe but not support mulit language for chinese.


I tried the drivers in previous version and it made me loose "Stereo Mix", but in this new driver i have problem with the setup.exe

EDIT: I was able to solve it by unzipping and I don't see any stereo mix in this version either


----------



## onlylove943 (Jun 1, 2022)

Is there anyway to get Realtek Audio Console to install with this version?


----------



## GaZw (Jun 11, 2022)

I had a problem when recording with stereo mix when I opened a program, the recording got choppy
I think it's related to the hdmi audio on my graphics card, because i saw several hdmi connections disappearing in audio properties  I only have my monitor plugged in.
the solution was to disable this and now all recording work fine


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 11, 2022)

Reuploading File...Done!


*Dolby Atmos components version updated to 3.30306.364.0*


----------



## Milor123 (Jun 12, 2022)

Hi dear Friends.

I am reading this post and the REALTEK USB post, i am trying use...





my Fosi audio DAC-q4 (Hardware ID) (Connected by USB)
USB\VID_262A&PID_9113&REV_0001&MI_01
USB\VID_262A&PID_9113&MI_01

My dac is a simple headphone amplifier/DAC without decoders, according to Fosi brand it no drivers need. Check this.











My problem is that:
*not work if it is connected by USB, who dont work? *
*Dolby atmos (Only works with s/PDIF)*​*Soundblaster connect 2  (Only works with s/PDIF)*​*DTSX Ultra (the normal works, or using s/PDIF)*​​*Note: s/PDIF not work when mark dolby atmos in the channel, is it because my dac dont support??*


Only work for me the sonic studio




My question is, how could I linked to the programs my audio device? is possible it using FX configure? Could someone explain me or share me a post where found a solution please !!!

Thank u very much for this amazing work

PD: My board is a Asus Maximus VII HERO with chipset Z97
I am try reinstall in some times and delete (undeleted drivers, using the Rapr tool and clean registers) but nothing work. Using this drivers and REALTEK drivers .. nothing work!

Thank youuu broo!!!


----------



## emaulana (Jun 13, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Reuploading File...Done!
> 
> 
> *Dolby Atmos components version updated to 3.30306.364.0*


The Dolby Atmos tuning and volume level is good now, but Nahimic and Sound Blaster 2 is better on the previous volume level setting.  Thank you anyway bro. Good job!


----------



## thopro (Jun 16, 2022)

Hey Bro, How to fix Windows Audio Endpoint Builder high CPU usage?


----------



## seeda (Jun 19, 2022)

Hi Alan! Thank you so much for AAF Optimus. Everything has been working fine after a few reinstalls. DTS Ultra and Sound Blaster work great. Line out and SPDIF both show AAF Optimus in the driver settings. For some reason I recently lost DTS Headphone:X and DTS:X Decoder. Previously it said I had those! Any ideas?


----------



## Hypocritical (Jun 21, 2022)

It's bad, the driver doesn't work properly for my device.
I used the DDU tool to clean up the audio driver before installation, then when I installed the AAF Optimus driver, everything went well, but it reminded me to restart my computer, when I finished restarting my computer I found that I could not see any newly installed audio driver, only the NVIDIA audio driver showed up in the control panel, maybe this is a compatibility issue, can you help me fix this problem?

My audio hardware ids are as follows
Audio driver name: Realtek(R) Audio

Compatible IDs:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&CTLR_DEV_A348&VEN_10EC&DEV_1168&REV_1001
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&VEN_10EC&DEV_1168&REV_1001
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1168&REV_1001
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&CTLR_DEV_A348&VEN_10EC&DEV_1168
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&VEN_10EC&DEV_1168
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1168
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&CTLR_DEV_A348&VEN_10EC
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&VEN_10EC
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&CTLR_DEV_A348
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&GF&VEN_10EC&DEV_1168&SUBSYS_10438723&REV_1001
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01

Matching device ID:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1168&SUBSYS_10438723

Hardware IDs:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1168&SUBSYS_10438723&REV_1001
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1168&SUBSYS_10438723


----------



## redrios (Jun 21, 2022)

Hypocritical said:


> It's bad, the driver doesn't work properly for my device.
> I used the DDU tool to clean up the audio driver before installation, then when I installed the AAF Optimus driver, everything went well, but it reminded me to restart my computer, when I finished restarting my computer I found that I could not see any newly installed audio driver, only the NVIDIA audio driver showed up in the control panel, maybe this is a compatibility issue, can you help me fix this problem?
> 
> My audio hardware ids are as follows
> ...


I don't know where to start, because a couple things are wrong as to explain why it isn't working after you restart. WEll, lets tackle what comes first chronologically, you having to clean all the Dolbys and DTS and Realteks drivers with DDU, as you said it, so, why is the driver named Realtek?
Is that like, BEFORE deciding to to download AAF pack and install? because even if the INSTALLATION succeeded, you'll be installing AAF package on top of High Res Windows Audio generic controller/driver, not a realtek one (IDK what windows you have, nor if the new AAF software blocks the autoupdate feature by changing policies/registry/etc); for Windows Update to not silently install an arbitrary Realtek Driver, indeed something must be done, I myself went through with group policies, changed the "do not allow windows update [...]" entry to enabled and specified the hardware ID so it remains untouched; Maybe the new AAF package does that for you, IDK i've been with AAF for a couple years and then many stuff we had to tune and click manually, now it follows a smooth script, so If AAF doesnt, you going and clicking in "do not auto-install drivers" checkbox in Windows' Control Panel -> System or "view advanced system settings" -> "device installation settings" under the Hardware tab -> check the "NO" answer to auto-install/update devices if you got admin reach <----- This won't be enough, check forums and messageboards Win 10 never respected this setting, I dont wanna keep on talking but thats what pops in my mind at first glance, ofc i dont have enough data on your OS, the timeline, what do you mean when you say X, etc.,.. not enough info for troubleshooting, because If we had that, then I'd say It's irrelevant to look for matching IDs and models and numbers, because since it's all based on a built in Windows driver, its universal, one size fits all (for good or bad, AAF also has the "USB" version package that does use REaltek just so you know, im sorry if I overwhelm you


----------



## DunoCZ (Jun 26, 2022)

How to enable effects for microphone as in post #4,628 ?
I had it enabled at some point but forgot how to re-do it.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/1-jpg.240399/


----------



## seeda (Jun 27, 2022)

seeda said:


> Hi Alan! Thank you so much for AAF Optimus. Everything has been working fine after a few reinstalls. DTS Ultra and Sound Blaster work great. Line out and SPDIF both show AAF Optimus in the driver settings. For some reason I recently lost DTS Headphone:X and DTS:X Decoder. Previously it said I had those! Any ideas?


Following up I reinstalled and turned off Microsoft store updates. I also also installed DTS Studio Sound with the 720 license instead of DTS Ultra. So far everything is sticking and Sound Blaster 2 is working great!


----------



## Element21 (Jul 4, 2022)

I am playing around with your package all weekend I'm having some issues if you could help, first of all I'm on realtek alc887, I installed your drivers and apps are not working cause the input is default as a speaker not headphones (I'm using headphones) after many tries it worked (i don't know how), eventually I uninstalled because I wanted to try your other features since your installer said that is was already installed when trying to reinstall. I was changing the input from realtek audio console from speakers to headphones but still it didn't change. I have uninstalled and installed like 8 times always using ddu, driver store explorer and ccleaner also deleting anything related to the apps, something might have bugged the system, i really want to use your package since its greatly done, thanks

edit: after completely uninstalling everything i cant download realtek audio control from microsoft store


----------



## SNORLEX2016 (Jul 4, 2022)

after testing all the audio software , I choose *nahimic* as the best of all .
You can clearly hear all the footstep in game while *DTS* and *DOLBY* only focus on  the environment sound and make them noisy and too much bassy .
*SOUND BLASTER* ALSO good and has more parameter  but ugly UI .


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 8, 2022)

Stickied and OP edit limit unlocked. Nice work.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 9, 2022)

File Reuploaded!
New Link For GitHub!


----------



## medrxcb19 (Jul 10, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> File Reuploaded!
> New Link For GitHub!


The new version does not install apps other than Sound Blaster connect 2.


----------



## frollo (Jul 13, 2022)

Thanks for this!  I had previously been doing the dance of your other driver and Ferather's trying to get SPDIF working with 5.1 with success about 10% of the time and this worked out of the box the first time without issues!

Zenith Extreme x399 with Realtek audio it says ESS® ESS9018Q2Cvv on the spec sheet, however, offers Realtek drivers on the support site
SPDIF to Logitech Z906

**My issue**
With this driver I can get 5.1 working over SPDIF using Dolby Digital including DTS:X Ultra which I can test and validate all audio channels are sending sound as expected...

HOWEVER, When playing audio (say out of youtube or another source) it is extremely and artificially boomy on the bass.  If I choose away from 5.1 (Dolby Digital) it sounds fine and normal as expected however it won't use the other channels.  Is there a config setting somewhere that would affect this?  I checked Sound Blaster Connect 2 (and after the patch to 360 it allows me to use it) and verified all of the enhancements are off and not affecting anything.

I tested the most recent version (today 10.0.22000.1) and the previous version both behave in the same way and when I got the other Realtek version working over dts it also had the same behavior

I should also mention I also suffer from the pops, screeches, hisses coming from the speakers at odd times however that issue is secondary.

Any help is appreciated, Thank you!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2022)

frollo said:


> Thanks for this!  I had previously been doing the dance of your other driver and Ferather's trying to get SPDIF working with 5.1 with success about 10% of the time and this worked out of the box the first time without issues!
> 
> Zenith Extreme x399 with Realtek audio it says ESS® ESS9018Q2Cvv on the spec sheet, however, offers Realtek drivers on the support site
> *SPDIF to Logitech Z906*
> ...


From experience with my Z5500's i used to own, optical stereo gave really really low bass.
Analogue stereo gave great bass, optical 5.1 gave great bass, optical stereo just... forgot the bass.

If you're using the Z906 it could be the same situation where you may have cranked it up for stereo optical, and now need to lower it at the speakers end.

Make sure you disable any dolby effects - use the "no effect" setting, they're designed to fix that stereo issue by redirecting the bass to the subwoofer - but when active on actual surround sound signals you get weird issues and duplicated bass. It's only meant to activate when it detects a stereo signal, but third party encoding like you're running can confuse them.

Oh and make sure you've got things wired up right - the amount of times i've seen people swap center and subwoofer wires over is too many to count, and resulted in a lot of weird audio and muffled voices


----------



## antonkaz (Jul 18, 2022)

Hello! What is Better audio codec mode - Intel SST or HDA Mode?
Thanks


----------



## Yoker (Jul 21, 2022)

Hi, I'm sorry if I am not following tutorials or something, but I'm new.

I just want an overall better sound quality experience. I have sennheiser hd 407, so is there any combination of drivers I should be using? I'm mostly into general gaming and music listening, no audio design or anything like that.

Thanks in advance!

PS: I've been using the default hd audio drivers the PC came with


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2022)

Yoker said:


> Hi, I'm sorry if I am not following tutorials or something, but I'm new.
> 
> I just want an overall better sound quality experience. I have sennheiser hd 407, so is there any combination of drivers I should be using? I'm mostly into general gaming and music listening, no audio design or anything like that.
> 
> ...


those are headphones, and not a sound card

You need to say what soundcard you have, before you can look into drivers


----------



## Yoker (Jul 22, 2022)

Mussels said:


> those are headphones, and not a sound card
> 
> You need to say what soundcard you have, before you can look into drivers


I don't think I have a dedicated sound card


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2022)

Yoker said:


> I don't think I have a dedicated sound card


your headphones need to plug into something


----------



## Yoker (Jul 22, 2022)

Mussels said:


> your headphones need to plug into something


Uhh I only have an Asus b150m-a/m.2


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2022)

Yoker said:


> Uhh I only have an Asus b150m-a/m.2


Yes, your motherboard.

Which has an onboard soundcard





They're rather vague about what chipset that soundcard uses, but it's a realtek ALC887 after checking the manual

The mod in this thread may work for you, but theres a thread specific to realtek audio over here


----------



## Loutre Suprême (Jul 23, 2022)

Hi.

First, i'm sorry for my bad english.

I had custom driver from @AAF Optimus  to work with my surround.
I used realtek HD drivers 6.0.1.8158 with X-Fi MB5 and it was perfect. Every games was working in 5.1.
For some problems i had to try to update my audio drivers
I made a backup before.
But when i try to reinstall my driver backup windows delet it .
Then i unzip my old drivers and try to reinstall them manually but it's impossible .

Always this.



Even if i delete drivers, use driver store Explorer to delete all realtek and AAF things, nothing work.

I can't find again the place where it was explain how to install this driver.
I also try to install the new one AAF driver but it do not work, sound connect only find 2 speakers or i have ugly bass sound.
Does anyone can help me to reinstall old drivers or to make well news drivers please   ?

Windows 10
Motherboard : ASUS P8Z77-V LK
SPDIF Optical
ALC 892

Thanks !


----------



## Narcoshade (Jul 26, 2022)

Hi AlanFinotty, I have a question. Would it be possible for you to integrate AMD's "TrueAudio" "True Audio Next" into the drivers?. Radeon cards and the new Ryzen 7000 processors support it on the hardware side. But there are also people without Radeon, and without Ryzen 7000.

TrueAudio


----------



## skymeows (Jul 26, 2022)

Hi Alan, 

could you add the topping ex5 (https://de.shenzhenaudio.com/produc...hi-res-audio-hifi-decoder-headphone-amplifier)

thanks


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 26, 2022)

@Loutre Suprême For SB X-Fi MB5, LINK HERE









						AAFOptimusAudioPackXFi9209
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## medrxcb19 (Jul 27, 2022)

Soundblaster connect  is not functioning and says (your audio device cannot be detected )/*KGA Automatic Configuration Download*  link is down or is there another fix ?


----------



## antonkaz (Jul 27, 2022)

Hello give link for this please - Realtek HD drivers 6.0.1.8158 with X-Fi MB5
And drivers make all in one please!
SRS,DTS,VIA,Dolby,Nahimic,.Creative
Thanks


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 28, 2022)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB
MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "A-Volute", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "AAF Optimus", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*

*ENJOY!!! *


----------



## Narcoshade (Jul 28, 2022)

*Is it normal that DTS Headphone x only works once and after a restart 
the license is missing and I should buy it in the App Store?.*


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 28, 2022)

Narcoshade said:


> *Is it normal that DTS Headphone x only works once and after a restart
> the license is missing and I should buy it in the App Store?.*


If referring to DTS Sound Unbound, make sure the app hasn't been forcibly updated.


----------



## Narcoshade (Jul 28, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> If referring to DTS Sound Unbound, make sure the app hasn't been forcibly updated.


I'll take a look, thank you .

*Addition:*
Automatic app updates were enabled, I think it should work now.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 28, 2022)

Narcoshade said:


> *Addition:*
> Automatic app updates were enabled, I think it should work now.


In this case, I recommend disabling it. Perhaps your DTS application version has been updated automatically and needs to be downgraded. I will leave a link to the correct version of DTS Sound Unbound that will suit your needs. Your computer may need to be restarted after installation.








						DTSSU
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## emaulana (Jul 29, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB
> MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE
> 
> ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.
> ...


So far this release is the best vesion, Thank you for sharing. The only bug i found is in Dolby Atmos System for Gaming  on Movie mode the volume level louder compare to other mode. Good job anyway.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 29, 2022)

emaulana said:


> So far this release is the best vesion, Thank you for sharing. The only bug i found is in Dolby Atmos System for Gaming  on Movie mode the volume level louder compare to other mode. Good job anyway.


I'm checking the XML configuration files to see if I can find anything.


----------



## emaulana (Jul 29, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> I'm checking the XML configuration files to see if I can find anything.


I'm just recheck it again and comparing, i think 5 mode (Game, Dynamic, Movie, Voice, and Personalized) are already at same volume level. If you can make Music mode on the same level it would be perfect. Thanks  for your time..


----------



## emaulana (Jul 30, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> I'm checking the XML configuration files to see if I can find anything.


  I decided move back to previous version since Dolby Atmos System for Gaming preset volume level are better, Thanks anyway for the update. Keep it up bro.


----------



## phnix11 (Jul 31, 2022)

Hi @AAF Optimus your drivers work fine for AMD HDMI out but for some reason the drivers don't install properly and have to be manually selected from Device Manager.
Also the driver for Realtek fails to install for some reason for Speakers(Realtek Audio)
Please help me out as its been too annoying i have reinstalled the drivers 4-5 times


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2022)

What speaker system are you using?
Volume can be different if you're on stereo, 5.1 etc (and even more so if you're using any kind of upmixing on the receiver)


----------



## emaulana (Jul 31, 2022)

Mussels said:


> What speaker system are you using?
> Volume can be different if you're on stereo, 5.1 etc (and even more so if you're using any kind of upmixing on the receiver)


I'm using Headphone. But it's ok, the previous version is better in my old laptop.


----------



## Narcoshade (Jul 31, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> In this case, I recommend disabling it. Perhaps your DTS application version has been updated automatically and needs to be downgraded. I will leave a link to the correct version of DTS Sound Unbound that will suit your needs. Your computer may need to be restarted after installation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's working now, thank you. ^^


----------



## xaos9511 (Aug 1, 2022)

Hello, is it possible to separate headphones and speakers? IDT


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 1, 2022)

xaos9511 said:


> Hello, is it possible to separate headphones and speakers? IDT


Yup. The generic driver default is already to operate with independent endpoints.


----------



## xaos9511 (Aug 2, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Yup. The generic driver default is already to operate with independent endpoints.


How do I set up headphones and speakers separately?


----------



## RainbowSiege (Aug 4, 2022)

Hearick said:


> Hello.
> 
> I made the default instalation (Dolby + DTS X + SoundCreative 2)
> 
> ...


I have same problems on my lenovo pc with windows 10.Have any idea to fix that?


----------



## skymeows (Aug 6, 2022)

Hi @AAF Optimus
could you add the topping ex5 (https://de.shenzhenaudio.com/produc...hi-res-audio-hifi-decoder-headphone-amplifier)

thanks


----------



## phnix11 (Aug 6, 2022)

phnix11 said:


> Hi @AAF Optimus your drivers work fine for AMD HDMI out but for some reason the drivers don't install properly and have to be manually selected from Device Manager.
> Also the driver for Realtek fails to install for some reason for Speakers(Realtek Audio)
> Please help me out as its been too annoying i have reinstalled the drivers 4-5 times
> View attachment 256540


Anyone? Or should i abandon this?


----------



## AudiophiIe (Aug 6, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> I'm checking the XML configuration files to see if I can find anything.


The days I will send you an updated XML preset package with new XML version 3.6.2, some small fixes and a few new options.
I would also like to clarify some things with you in terms of signing.
See you later.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 6, 2022)

phnix11 said:


> Anyone? Or should i abandon this?


From the name the device has acquired, there are still installed extensions and/or software components that need to be removed.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 8, 2022)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB
@skymeows  MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "A-Volute", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "AAF Optimus", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*
*ENJOY!!! *


----------



## Shinzodesu (Aug 8, 2022)

Does it work with the ASUS rog z690 A 
with the ALC4080? i installed it but seems like sonic studio isnt working it says system is not compatible error NOPKEY


----------



## emaulana (Aug 9, 2022)

This latest release is working fine in my old Asus laptop, but the volume level is low whem i'm using Foobar2000 as a music player; the rest are fine. The most stable release in my old Asus laptop is release from 10th July 2022. Thank you anyway for this update. Keep it up.


----------



## Shinzodesu (Aug 9, 2022)

It doesn't work on my ALC4080 Z690 asus rog swift a ..

it doesnt install it says restart but i cant find the aaf driver it still uses the basic realtek driver that windows installs


----------



## Hiko (Aug 9, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB
> @skymeows  MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE
> 
> ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.
> ...


Would you mind to add support "Sound Blaster X-FI MB5" in your drivers ? because none of them works with that unfortunately  you ve made a patch for us in the past and i ve been using it since then but it is getting old...it was "AAFOptimusAudioPackXFi9209.exe" thnx


----------



## phnix11 (Aug 12, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> From the name the device has acquired, there are still installed extensions and/or software components that need to be removed.


I had recently reset Windows weird there shouldn't be any files. Is there any other way to remove them? Because i have used driver store explorer to remove the drivers and uninstalled the modified driver before reinstalling


----------



## Mussels (Aug 13, 2022)

phnix11 said:


> I had recently reset Windows weird there shouldn't be any files. Is there any other way to remove them? Because i have used driver store explorer to remove the drivers and uninstalled the modified driver before reinstalling


resets are not as thorough as a format, files can potentially be left behind - shouldnt be, but potentially


----------



## phnix11 (Aug 13, 2022)

Mussels said:


> resets are not as thorough as a format, files can potentially be left behind - shouldnt be, but potentially


Okay will see how I can remove the files


----------



## acryxis (Aug 19, 2022)

Clean install after uninstalling with DDU, and neither DTSU, DT:XU or Sonic Studio 3 is working. Any help?

Edit: I went with the default settings from the setup


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 20, 2022)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB
MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "A-Volute", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "AAF Optimus", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*
*ENJOY!!! *


----------



## Chane (Aug 21, 2022)

Can anyone confirm if they've gotten Dolby Digital output format to work with an Nvidia Ampere card on Windows 10 21H2? 

I uninstalled the Nvidia HD Audio Driver on my RTX 3080, then installed AAF DCH only selecting the Dolby Digital option. I didn't elect to install any of the optional audio processor software. I rebooted the PC and tested audio playback, PCM audio output formats play audio, but if I switch the output format to Dolby Digital no sound is played back and my receiver doesn't detect a Dolby Digital signal at all. When I switch to Dolby Digital output format in Windows it also changes the Audio Channels setting from 5.1 to Stereo. If I try to switch it to 5.1 it just says 'The format is not supported by this audio device.' 

I'm able to bitstream Dolby Digital using the original Nvidia driver, but that only works on movies I'm watching and I want to get to work system wide for my video games. I'm going with Dolby Digital because I'm using my TV's ARC port. I've also tried the Dolby Access software along with the native Nvidia driver, which does output Dolby Digital in my setup, but that is a no go since it has horrible audio delay between 100-250ms.


----------



## Clibanarius (Aug 21, 2022)

Same situation I was in. Use DTS instead. Presuming you can. My fresh Windows 10 install layout was to go into Ferather's DTS APO4 installer, just rip out the .dlls (of which only the Interactive, dtsint64.dll, library is needed for) and registry info that matters, then use the ol' stand-by, the Fx Configurator program, to install DTS's encoder protocol as the endpoint FX, aaaaand that should be it. If you want me to make something rudimentary to set all this up, it'd take like 15 minutes tops.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 21, 2022)

*SOUND BLASTER X-FI MB5 REPACK INSTALLER UPDATED
INCLUDED MORE PRESETS + OPTION TO SELECT PRESET FOR STEREO SOUND MODE
INCLUDED AAF OPTIMUS PRESET*


----------



## Chane (Aug 21, 2022)

Clibanarius said:


> Same situation I was in. Use DTS instead. Presuming you can. My fresh Windows 10 install layout was to go into Ferather's DTS APO4 installer, just rip out the .dlls (of which only the Interactive, dtsint64.dll, library is needed for) and registry info that matters, then use the ol' stand-by, the Fx Configurator program, to install DTS's encoder protocol as the endpoint FX, aaaaand that should be it. If you want me to make something rudimentary to set all this up, it'd take like 15 minutes tops.


Thank you for the suggestion. I did try DTS, but Samsung stopped supporting it outright. My Q70A wont even passthrough a DTS bitstream. I wound up using APO Driver and its FX configurator to add Dolby Digital to the existing Nvidia Audio driver. It still wont let you choose more than 2 channels in the Windows sound manager, but it does actually output in 5.1 as long as you specify that in whatever application you are using. It works fine for movies and games now with no audio delay. In games that don't have an option of specifying surround sound it only outputs 2 discreet channels in a 5.1 stream, so only my left and right speakers are used instead of being up mixed like a native 2 channel stream. It's definitely more functional than before and I don't have to remove the Nvidia Audio driver.

Thank you AAF Optimus for making this HDAudio driver mod. It looks like it works great for a lot of other people, just not in my specific setup. I hope I'm not out of line sharing the alternate that worked for me.


----------



## dcbrazz (Aug 22, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> *SOUND BLASTER X-FI MB5 INSTALLER UPDATED
> INCLUDED MORE PRESETS + OPTION TO SELECT PRESET FOR STEREO SOUND MODE
> INCLUDED AAF OPTIMUS PRESET*


hello alan, i am facing crackling sound issue with the drivers for HD audio. they work fine but even installing only soundblaster connect 7 720 or 360 i keep getting crackling sound. even disabling equalizer there is cracklilng sound on my kz in ears. when i uninstall the mod the sound is fine. i have tried dolby atmos, dolby atmos speaker system , and the gaming one too. how do i fix this?



dcbrazz said:


> hello alan, i am facing crackling sound issue with the drivers for HD audio. they work fine but even installing only soundblaster connect 7 720 or 360 i keep getting crackling sound. even disabling equalizer there is cracklilng sound on my kz in ears. when i uninstall the mod the sound is fine. i have tried dolby atmos, dolby atmos speaker system , and the gaming one too. how do i fix this?


even default installation still gives me crackling sound while using music or youtube audio, i use hp omen 15 from 2019 laptop. waiting for your advice

the sound crackling is happening on one side only, the left one. ive tested the earphones on other devices and it is fine. i was on windows 10 and had the same problem. did install of windows 11 still same problem. one of your older drivers works fine, this one...AAFAudioPackDCHFix-6.0.9003.1 but it is tricky to install for me since sometimes it works then other times it doesnt


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 22, 2022)

*SOUND BLASTER X-FI MB5 REPACK INSTALLER UPDATED
INCLUDED MORE PRESETS FOR STEREO MODE BY CLEVO OEM



*


----------



## dcbrazz (Aug 22, 2022)

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_103C8575&REV_1000
that is my default id after clean uninstall and driverrepo delete. how to fix crackling sound on left side of earphones?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 22, 2022)

dcbrazz said:


> HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0295&SUBSYS_103C8575&REV_1000
> that is my default id after clean uninstall and driverrepo delete. how to fix crackling sound on left side of earphones?


Are you using the Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5?
What combination of enhancements are you using?


----------



## dcbrazz (Aug 22, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Are you using the Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5?
> What combination of enhancements are you using?


i have tried sound blaster connect 2 with 720, dolby atmos system for gaming with nahimic and dts ultra and sound bound. i have also tried only dolby atmos for gaming and sounnd blaster connect 2 without anything else. i have tried realtek drivers and i have also tried hd audio drivers.  realtek drivers only audio jack works without speakers. hd audio drivers work fine but crackling sound once i shut down and turn on my laptop. i have also tried dts studio bound with nahimic, and soundblaster 720 connect 2 and dolby atmos for gaming. studio bound does not even launch but the rest work. still i have crackling sound on the left side only. i have even tried dolby speaker system and dolby atmos no help. i am about to give up. the audio is so annoying



AAF Optimus said:


> Are you using the Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5?
> What combination of enhancements are you using?


the only drivers i can install successfully are the hdaudio ones. and i noticed in my windows updates i keep getting realtek ones.  but once i clean uninstall i get the hd audio microsoft drivers. i have disabled auto update of drivers by windows still no help. crackling is there even if windows does not update. i do not know what to do i cannot enjoy any audio



AAF Optimus said:


> Are you using the Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5?
> What combination of enhancements are you using?


i have microsoft generic audio driver after clean uninstall and reboot in my audio driver details.



AAF Optimus said:


> Are you using the Sound Blaster X-Fi MB5?
> What combination of enhancements are you using?


after clean uninstall i have also tried to let windows update give me the realtek drivers it shows in the windows update and then i used the realtek setup of the mod but it freezes when installing the uwps. i have tried it more than once. and if it installs only earphones work not the speakers.  thats why i disabled update installations and i clean uninstall and use microsoft generic drivers which allows me to install the hdaudio mod but still bad audio for me.


----------



## frollo (Aug 22, 2022)

Mussels said:


> From experience with my Z5500's i used to own, optical stereo gave really really low bass.
> Analogue stereo gave great bass, optical 5.1 gave great bass, optical stereo just... forgot the bass.
> 
> If you're using the Z906 it could be the same situation where you may have cranked it up for stereo optical, and now need to lower it at the speakers end.
> ...


Thank you the issue is with DTS:X Ultra somehow defaulting to a profile where bass boost is on.  Choosing a different profile works there.  It takes some juggling as when DTS activates it switches to two channel mode which you have to go fix and then ensure that DTS:X Ultra doesn't pump in extra bass


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 23, 2022)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB
MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "A-Volute", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "AAF Optimus", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*
*ENJOY!!! *


----------



## phnix11 (Aug 23, 2022)

Mussels said:


> resets are not as thorough as a format, files can potentially be left behind - shouldnt be, but potentially


Okay this time i followed the same steps to install the drivers and it worked somehow!!! The only problem is that rear jack is not detected because its being wired to front panel
Any way i can switch it around? Realtek Console is not working for some reason


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 24, 2022)

*SOUND BLASTER X-FI MB5 REPACK INSTALLER UPDATED
FIXED ISSUE SOME FILES WERE REMOVED BY CERTAIN ANTIVIRUS SOLUTIONS*


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 25, 2022)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB
MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "A-Volute", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "AAF Optimus", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*
*ENJOY!!! *


----------



## n3roxe (Aug 25, 2022)

Doesnt work with nvidia hdmi outpu.
Just no sound at all stereo or multichannel. Rtx3080 here.


----------



## Narcoshade (Aug 27, 2022)

Does anyone know what file the *X-Fi MB5* background is stored in?. I would like to create my own (skins/themes) because the current background (dragon) just looks cheap. I would like Dark and Glass.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Aug 27, 2022)

Narcoshade said:


> Does anyone know what file the *X-Fi MB5* background is stored in?. I would like to create my own (skins/themes) because the current background (dragon) just looks cheap. I would like Dark and Glass.


Unfortunately, these are not images, but resource libraries (DLLs), located in the program's language folders. In this case, you would have to decompile the DLL and edit it.


----------



## X3NN (Aug 27, 2022)

Is it possible to get a new build with APO3 Sonic Studio? The old versions don't work with win11 for me and I prefer to be able to set different settings app specific (for example sound compressor only for a game) instead of setting it globally with APO4.


----------



## Prof. Orribilus (Sep 3, 2022)

Hello. Thank you for your work in providing additional features.

I am trying your custom driver but, once installed, after removed residues as your istructions, i didn't get any sound from my headphones. I connected them to the rear panel. I have an MSI MPG X570 GAMING PLUS motherboard with a Realtek ALC1220 audio chip.

What could i do?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 3, 2022)

*SOUND BLASTER X-FI MB5 REPACK INSTALLER UPDATED
ONLY ENGLISH LANGUAGE
LANGUAGE SELECTION DISABLED*


----------



## mclaren85 (Sep 3, 2022)

I don't want to spoil anyone's party, but there is no need for that kind of hard working. Just use steelseries Sonar and you will get the best result.
here is the topic:









						Ultimate sound enhancement software: Steelseries Sonar could be the best
					

I have used many many programs/drivers and softwares including unlocked dolby/dts drivers, srs premium software etc. Until recently I has been using Nahimic which was bundled with my MSI mainboard. But after finding Sonar, I think I've find the ultimate solution. Guys this software definitely...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## warmbooter (Sep 4, 2022)

I have a problem with a clevo-np50pnj and Windows 11. The internal notebook mic captures no sound at all. I already tried to install/remove/install several versions of the Realtek drivers and my last attempt was to install AAF Optimius pack but unfortunately it didn't solve the problem.

The boost of the mic is already set to the maximum, it doesn't help either.

When I remove all Realtek drivers and go back to MS original driver, the mic seems to capture audio in a very low volume and with lots of static noise. For example, if I clap my hands near to the mic, it will capture the clap sound, but voice cannot be heard.

I don't know more what to do. Any help is appreciated. Afaics, this Clevo uses ACL256.


----------



## Elitegamespy (Sep 6, 2022)

ALC 225 everything else works except this used the kga tool and everything no luck dunno if it's limitations of my ALC, but it was working some time ago.


----------



## jonnyreco (Sep 8, 2022)

I think I've screwed up my driver's a bit and wondering what's the best way to talk to you about my issie? Is there a discord or something?

I long term had the driver working but realised today that I couldn't run audio out of my rear speakers for some reason. Reinstalled drivers no change. I then uninstalled the drivers and then started getting random noises from the windows drivers and I'm unable to install your drivers even after reboot. 

Currently managed to reinstall my realtek drivers but these won't allow me to do surround sound over optical 

Any advice?


----------



## Snk3 (Sep 8, 2022)

How can I activate Dolby Digital in nvidia settings with this driver?





EDIT: I managed to install it properly, just forgot to uninstall nvidia audio driver, Dolby Digital is working for now, I still need to test if it have lower latency than Dolby Atmos, who is practically unusable for gaming and movies.


----------



## leslyomg (Sep 9, 2022)

O único Driver e Software XFI Creative que funciona comigo, há anos, é esse daqui: https://www.pxb.net.br/comunidade/i...-realtek-por-um-sound-blaster-x-fi-mb5.30589/ 

Todo mes eu tento as soluções do AAF, mas não funcionam :/


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 11, 2022)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB
MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "A-Volute", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "AAF Optimus", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*
*ENJOY!!! *


----------



## warmbooter (Sep 11, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> In case Sound Blaster Connect doesn't work, download the tool below to solve the problem:
> *KGA Automatic Configuration Download (Link Updated)*



Link is not working.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 11, 2022)

warmbooter said:


> Link is not working.











						GitHub - AlanFinotty/alanfinotty.github.io
					

Contribute to AlanFinotty/alanfinotty.github.io development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 11, 2022)

warmbooter said:


> Link is not working.


Link Fixed



Snk3 said:


> How can I activate Dolby Digital in nvidia settings with this driver?


Go to *Device Manager*, select the NVIDIA device. Click on the *Driver* tab and then on the *Update Driver* button. In the window that appears, click "*Browse my computer for drivers*" and then "*Let me choose from a list of available drivers on my computer*" and install the AAF driver if it is present in the list. If the procedure does not work, you will have to remove and reinstall the AAF driver, but first, remove the NVIDIA audio driver.


----------



## elajits (Sep 12, 2022)

Hey i am using these drivers and it sounds good but can be better! 
but when Uninstalling the Driver Store Explorer can't
Delete files in the picture Error message that they are in use and i did try Force removal but still no go??
Tried DDU but those files cant be removed

I have a integrated sound card on my mobo Asus X99A ALC 1150

using the latest one from here









						Releases · AlanFinotty/AAFOptimusDCHAudio-Generic
					

OFFICIAL Repository for "AAF DCH Optimus Audio" Mods - Based in Microsoft Generic Driver - AlanFinotty/AAFOptimusDCHAudio-Generic




					github.com


----------



## amnum (Sep 12, 2022)

Hello, Can You make drivers for dac's, soundcards based on this same sound chip like in Topping mx5? I mean, this dac have 2x Sabre ES9038Q2M chip but others sometimes have one with xmos XU208 like in my audio. My DAC is FX Audio D01 and have one ES9038Q2M. Im really glad to use Yours drives when I was used old versions on motherboard alc1050, or 1220A. Thank You. Link to DAC


----------



## elajits (Sep 12, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Link Fixed
> 
> 
> Go to *Device Manager*, select the NVIDIA device. Click on the *Driver* tab and then on the *Update Driver* button. In the window that appears, click "*Browse my computer for drivers*" and then "*Let me choose from a list of available drivers on my computer*" and install the AAF driver if it is present in the list. If the procedure does not work, you will have to remove and reinstall the AAF driver, but first, remove the NVIDIA audio driver.


this is the error i get when trying to clean install i cant remove them
plz help?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Sep 12, 2022)

elajits said:


> this is the error i get when trying to clean install i cant remove them
> plz help?


Open Command Prompt as Administrator and run the following commands:

```
powershell -ExecutionPolicy Bypass -Command Stop-Process -Name audiodg -Force
powershell -ExecutionPolicy Bypass -Command Stop-Service -Name "AudioEndpointBuilder" -Force
```
After that, open your driver remover as Administrator and try to remove the drivers again


----------



## Sandermand (Sep 12, 2022)

Mobo: Asus Z370-i Gaming

After installing this Pack. Sonic Studio 3 no longer functions correctly. The "Sonic Studio Link" button now no longer applies the EQ or Sonic Studio Effects. 

Plus, my onboard Realtek speaker can no longer be "activated" in Sonic Studio. With my stock Asus drivers, i could press "Sonic Studio Link" and activate the EQ and sound effect. This button is no longer present on that output in SS3.

Here is the button on my DAC output for my headphone. Pressing the button and activating the Studio Link looks like everything is working, but the sound effects and EQ make no difference in sound anymore. This worked fine on my stock drivers:




Here are my speakers, the button is not even present:


----------



## BionicAKgr (Sep 12, 2022)

Hello i already use the latest update and installed only DTS and Dolby Atmos (non gaming but doesnt matter) and the problem is that Dolby Atmos is not getting recognized. I have uninstalled both drivers and software multiple times and nothing changes when on the contrary DTS : Headphones works just fine , also my heaphones are using usb connection and i havent a seperate sound card.
Finally i have to say that when using Dolby Access (trial) from MIcrosoft store Dolby Atmos works !
Can you help ?


----------



## Sandermand (Sep 13, 2022)

Sandermand said:


> Mobo: Asus Z370-i Gaming
> 
> After installing this Pack. Sonic Studio 3 no longer functions correctly. The "Sonic Studio Link" button now no longer applies the EQ or Sonic Studio Effects.
> 
> ...


I figured it out, i had not completely removed the Realtek driver. After using the driverstoreexplorer and reinstalling, i can now apply sound effects


----------



## leslyomg (Sep 14, 2022)

Essa foi a última vez que tentei instalar algo do Alan... nunca dá certo pra kmim...só aqueles dois links que postei anteriormente.... Infelizmente...


----------



## Mark Draconian (Sep 15, 2022)

leslyomg said:


> Essa foi a última vez que tentei instalar algo do Alan... nunca dá certo pra kmim...só aqueles dois links que postei anteriormente.... Infelizmente...


Passei a usar só o driver básico sem apps UWP de uns tempos pra cá, aí por cima jogo o DTS e Dolby que eu tinha comprado na loja da MS, ou então até o HeSuVi.
Faço assim porque os Dolby Atmos e suas versões, Nahimic, nunca me deram áudio 5.1/7.1 pelo que me lembro, sempre tive só um estéreo pro fone, então passei a usar só o driver sem mais nada junto.


----------



## Arch_Mage_Breton (Sep 18, 2022)

Hello Alan Finotty and all the contributors to this beautiful program/repack. 

I've been using it for months and it is quite nice. I can pretty much tweak most settings to fit my standards and have clear, crisp sound coming out of my decent home theater.

I have an issue though. Yesterday I tried updating to the most recent version and I wanted to try the newly introduced Sound Blaster X-FI MB5, but I had the following problems.

1. This program seemed to consume around 20% of CPU Usage, which is quite a lot and not really desirable.

2. Program was frozen and couldn't interact with it.

3. Both the original installer and repack version didn't detect either Nvidia HDMI Audio or Realtek Integrated Soundchip Audio.

I tried installing and uninstalling, and nothing worked.

If I could get help with this, I would be very thankful. My laptop is an Acer Nitro 5 AN515-52.
Here is the product support page for more info:


			Product Support | Acer United States
		


Another issue: I decided to go with the usual Sound Blaster Connect 2, but neither Cinema 5 or 720° worked, I could only use the 360° version.

I tried using the KGA tool as always, but as said above, only the 360° version worked.

And here is a small issue: I can't seem to activate 5.1 audio, even though my home theater can only be connected by an AUX cable. Dolby Digital is also not supported for some reason. Only Stereo, Headphone:X, DTS X Ultra and Windows Sonic are available on both Generic and Realtek.

Thank you all for your attention. I hope we can arrive at a best answer or good conclusion to this problems in a civilized way.


----------



## tanto_faz (Sep 19, 2022)

Eu tenho aqueles fones genérico da OEX Games, você conseguiria fazer esse mod, ou pelo menos me explicar como posso conseguir fazer funcionar nele? Obrigado

Google translate: 

I have those generic headphones from OEX Games, could you make this mod, or at least explain to me how I can make it work on it?


----------



## medrxcb19 (Sep 28, 2022)

Hi, the dolby atmos speaker system for gaming custom equalizer does not work but the built-in presets work just fine.


----------



## Wag (Sep 28, 2022)

I have a SB KatanaX v1 soundbar- I was wondering if anyone tried these drivers with it and what advantages would it give?

The soundbar has 2 up-firing speakers and I'd really like to get Atmos working with it.


----------



## Zollisj (Sep 30, 2022)

Hello. I used this drivers/softwares for realtek integrated audio. 
I just bought a second hand sound blaster Zx. 
My question is, can I use the drivers for this type of sound card. 
Thanks


----------



## Marcilio (Oct 1, 2022)

Hi, thanks for your continuous efforts to improve our integrateds, Allan, I have a request ok?
I use the Realtek based driver which is 6.0.9344.1 the last one which still gives me the correct setup of the rear speakers, all the others put them on the side...
Then I saw that now you reintegrate x-mb5 for use in windows 10 which makes me happy, because it is a more direct and light software...
Would it be possible for you to create the driver mentioned above with support for MB5 and also for the realteck panel? is that the entry only works in real time with it, it can be included the one that is installed next to the windows store or the old one, whatever.
Support for dts, atmos and etc only if it doesn't give more work, what matters most to me is the mb5 with realteck panel support using driver 6.0.9344.1
but if you can put the atmos it would be perfect thanks for the effort...

I forgot to say that my codec is ALC892 windows 10 21h2 if you need it lol
and this version 6.0.9344.1 I got it from yourself


----------



## wiesshund (Oct 14, 2022)

Hello Allan
I am reporting a small issue with IDT or at least some IDT audio devices.

I have a DeLL Latitude E5430, i know, it is oldish
your drivers work great except for one thing.
They do not recognize the built in mic on the laptop.
They show the dock mic input and the mic input on the unified headphones jack on the laptop itself
but they do not show the mic that is built into the laptop.

It is kind of a small silly thing i guess, but i do use that mic sometimes.
Is there any information that i could gather that would help you address that?
It isnt a problem to uninstall and put in the normal idt drivers to do so if that is needed?

Other than that the drivers seem to work great and resolved the issue i tried them for anyways
which was not being able to get windows to send 5.1 over the HDMI even though it showed the audio receiver
as 8 channels capable, it would only send out 2 channel stereo except from proprietary apps like netflix or amazon prime video
anything via media player or vlc game etc out stereo, now it works right 

i could live without the enhanced driver on the IDT audio i guess, but i like the headphone enhancements
the DTS X: Ultra and the Atmos


----------



## Jayce (Oct 16, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades.
> I present to you the AAF DCH Optimus Sound.
> 
> Now in a different way!!
> ...


Great work @AAF Optimus !

I have the Dolby Atmos speaker system driver installed for my NVIDIA HDMI Audio. It works great but when I try to use for Netflix UWP app or Movie & TV app, there's no sound effect change, is a way to fix this?

If anyone has fixed this issue, please let me know as soon as possible.


----------



## wiesshund (Oct 17, 2022)

I dont think it will work for netflix, as you can not manipulate it's audio stream


----------



## Jayce (Oct 17, 2022)

wiesshund said:


> I dont think it will work for netflix, as you can not manipulate it's audio stream


It used to work a while back.


----------



## wiesshund (Oct 18, 2022)

Jayce said:


> It used to work a while back.


it's a netflix thing more than a drivers thing
as i cannot do anything with the audio stream on other devices not using these drivers either


----------



## wino (Oct 18, 2022)

I registered on this forum just to thank you @AAF Optimus.

From 2003 to 2017, I had a computer with an nForce 2 chipset with SoundStorm (nForce2 APU) integrated. From the beginning I used Windows XP and for the last few years optical SPDIF. Zero problems with drivers, games or music. Those were beautiful times 

And then it was time to change the computer and switch to Windows 10... Despite the good Realtek ALC1220 and still using Optical SPDIF it was a nightmare from the beginning. The drivers only allowed 2-channel audio, because there were constantly some problems with 5.1. I have never managed to set it up for REAL 5.1 audio, despite various attempts, incl. with Realtek's APO patching and any audio enhancers wouldn't work, except for SB Cinema 3. I finally gave up and for the last 3 years or so had been using the standard Windows HD Audio driver, with no audio enhancers. So only fake/virtual surround.

I found this thread a few days ago. And what my eyes just saw - the sound driver with all the possible audio enhancers in one package. Wow, it couldn't be true, I thought.

I have installed this package and I am speechless. After all, since SoundStorm, I have 5.1 sound through optical SPDIF in games and the music is just AMAZING! You are a great man. Thanks. I have waited many years for this


----------



## FerK (Oct 19, 2022)

Hello, I recently installed this in hopes to feel a better audio quality. I have an onboard Realtek chip (ALC 1200), and with the Realtek control panel, I was able to configure two of the 3.5mm outputs from the I/O panel as regular audio outputs (I have headsets and speakers). With this new modded drivers, I can't find any option to replicate that (I only have one 3.5mm audio output). Perhaps I missed the option, it is possible?

Also, what's the right way to setup the audio? I now have a lot more things installed (lots of DTS whatever, Sonic Studio, Creative things...). I haven't touched anything because I don't know what they do, I just control everything from the Creative control panel.

Regards.


----------



## wiesshund (Oct 22, 2022)

FerK said:


> Hello, I recently installed this in hopes to feel a better audio quality. I have an onboard Realtek chip (ALC 1200), and with the Realtek control panel, I was able to configure two of the 3.5mm outputs from the I/O panel as regular audio outputs (I have headsets and speakers). With this new modded drivers, I can't find any option to replicate that (I only have one 3.5mm audio output). Perhaps I missed the option, it is possible?
> 
> Also, what's the right way to setup the audio? I now have a lot more things installed (lots of DTS whatever, Sonic Studio, Creative things...). I haven't touched anything because I don't know what they do, I just control everything from the Creative control panel.
> 
> Regards.


Not sure on the output jacks, as even with realtek drivers, i cannot set one of the rear outputs to headphones while having another rear one be the speakers.
To do that i would have to use the front jacks.

For realtek hardware though i use the realtek specific AAF audio driver set rather than the generic

As for all the 3rd party software, i dont use any of it except sometimes the Atmos theater speakers app
the rest, like the creative labs and A-Volute stuff, i dont even install

Google will tell you what they do though.
Most dont help me as i use the digital out


----------



## Snk3 (Oct 28, 2022)

I was unable to save EQ settings in latest version of SB Connect 2 720, only in version 3.2.15.0 I managed to get it working properly. Thanks for the amazing driver, Alan.


----------



## Perperino (Oct 30, 2022)

Any way to enable mic monitoring in real time using this driver on ALC1200? For reference what I want is to be able to hear my mic through my headphones in realtime (no delay as with the "Listen to this device" flag set).


----------



## RetroPC (Nov 1, 2022)

Hi again, hi retested this mod in its latest version (X-Fi MB5) and don't work in the codec ALC1200:

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_1462D845&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_1462D845

Could you add support for this codec? saludos!


----------



## Gil80 (Nov 3, 2022)

Hi.
Can this modded driver operate on headphones that are connected to a DAC?
I'm using iFi Zen DAC v2. This DAC is connected via USB to my PC.

Seems like DTS:X Ultra and DolbyAtmos application are not working when I'm switching to my DAC on my PC.

Is there a workaround or anything that can make the DAC work with the modded drivers and DTS:X Ultra + DolbyAtmos?


----------



## Hexality (Nov 4, 2022)

I need a way to bring DTS Neo PC and its upmix back to Windows 11, any thoughts on this?
I have a Philips PWR2006-01 connected to the analog outputs of my ASUS TUF B550m-Plus and I get no bass on the speakers due to windows outputting the audio only through the main FL/FR speakers instead of using at least 2.1

(Everything works fine if playing a 5.1 audio file, my problem is when I want to play song/stereo files through the system)







Using AAF DCH Audio Mod


----------



## Gil80 (Nov 7, 2022)

Gil80 said:


> Hi.
> Can this modded driver operate on headphones that are connected to a DAC?
> I'm using iFi Zen DAC v2. This DAC is connected via USB to my PC.
> 
> ...


@AAF Optimus sorry for this unsolicited mention, but I'm quite lost here. can you please help me?

In addition to my post above, I also get this:


----------



## brozex (Nov 7, 2022)

Hi,
Let me start by saying thank you for the driver. I'm using it on Nvidia HDMI connection to TV-AVR to get dolby digital on Win 11 22h2. When it is working it works flawlessly, but for some reason when i switch display to DP monitor and the going back to TV there's no sound in speakers anymore but I can see on volume gauge in Windows that the sound is outputting. Sound on monitor is always working, even if i switch it to dolby digital. Sometimes i have to switch between Monitor and TV multiple times in windows to get it working. Another strange thing i have found is when i switch it to Dolby Atmos in windows (for the hdmi tv source) the sound appears on my DP monitor (when in screen extend mode)  What could be cause of that behavior??
Update: cloning option always plays sound on TV-AVR setup without any issues - but in my case is unusable


----------



## fireuno64 (Nov 8, 2022)

brozex said:


> Hi,
> Let me start by saying thank you for the driver. I'm using it on Nvidia HDMI connection to TV-AVR to get dolby digital on Win 11 22h2. When it is working it works flawlessly, but for some reason when i switch display to DP monitor and the going back to TV there's no sound in speakers anymore but I can see on volume gauge in Windows that the sound is outputting. Sound on monitor is always working, even if i switch it to dolby digital. Sometimes i have to switch between Monitor and TV multiple times in windows to get it working. Another strange thing i have found is when i switch it to Dolby Atmos in windows (for the hdmi tv source) the sound appears on my DP monitor (when in screen extend mode)  What could be cause of that behavior??
> Update: cloning option always plays sound on TV-AVR setup without any issues - but in my case is unusable


Same here, RTX 3060 TI  > Samsung Q80T Arc > DH820 Receiver
Lost sound when change resolution / refresh rate


----------



## Zephyr72 (Nov 9, 2022)

Hoping someone can help me. I had the drivers installed and was pleased, but then for some reason they disappeared. I have reinstalled them many times and uninstalled all drivers related to this with Driver Store Explorer. Now when I reinstall, AAF Optimus still will not show up in the list of available devices no matter how many times I delete the old AAF and Realtek drivers and reinstall using the newest version. Below is what it currently looks like even though I have installed the drivers again. Any help is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## adzkii (Nov 16, 2022)

my dts sound unbound is now showing expired license. how do i fix this?





app store had auto update enabled, i extracted the dtssu.msix from the exe and downgraded. it's working for now.


----------



## Woofer (Nov 24, 2022)

brozex said:


> Hi,
> Let me start by saying thank you for the driver. I'm using it on Nvidia HDMI connection to TV-AVR to get dolby digital on Win 11 22h2. When it is working it works flawlessly, but for some reason when i switch display to DP monitor and the going back to TV there's no sound in speakers anymore but I can see on volume gauge in Windows that the sound is outputting. Sound on monitor is always working, even if i switch it to dolby digital. Sometimes i have to switch between Monitor and TV multiple times in windows to get it working. Another strange thing i have found is when i switch it to Dolby Atmos in windows (for the hdmi tv source) the sound appears on my DP monitor (when in screen extend mode)  What could be cause of that behavior??
> Update: cloning option always plays sound on TV-AVR setup without any issues - but in my case is unusable


I'm experiencing the same issue on Windows 11 22H2.
I have an RTX 3080 connected via HDMI to LG CX > optical to AVR. 

Before one of the Windows updates it used to work perfectly. Now I'm getting no sound even though I can see on the Windows volume gauge that the sound is outputting.
It only works the first time once I remove all the drivers, re-install the nvidia driver, install AAF Optimus driver. On the next reboot there is no sound whatsoever.


----------



## dfctr (Nov 28, 2022)

Hello Alan. Thanks a lot for your contributions!
I have a Samsung HW-Q60R Soundbar connected via HDMI to a RTX3080.
Had to do the EDID override trick with CRU for it to show all 5.1 channels. However, although Dolby Digital is listed within "Default Format", it only outputs two channels. No matter what I do.
Nvidia HDMI driver was replaced with yours.
Please advice. I also have a Realtek-based motherboard. At one time, I could do DDL via SPDIF to the same soundbar.
Thanks!


----------



## hojiao (Nov 28, 2022)

Hi Alan, I just changed new laptop (realtek sst) and really missed the dht4+srs+sonic focus combo
Is it still possible to combine these?


----------



## enzomartins (Dec 2, 2022)

Hi, Alan. Thank you very much for the drivers pack.

All of the programs (Dolby, DTS, Sonic Studio, Sound Blaster seems to be working flawlessly as you can see on the printscreens
:









But, unfortunately, as soon as I installed the pack, my microphone stopped working.










Did I do something wrong? Is there a way to fix it?


----------



## mOlDaViA (Dec 4, 2022)

not working for some reason...


----------



## Gil80 (Dec 5, 2022)

enzomartins said:


> Hi, Alan. Thank you very much for the drivers pack.
> 
> All of the programs (Dolby, DTS, Sonic Studio, Sound Blaster seems to be working flawlessly as you can see on the printscreens
> :View attachment 272555View attachment 272556View attachment 272557View attachment 272558
> ...


Hi, may I know how did you get the DolbyAtmos app?
How was it installed?


----------



## erpguy53 (Dec 9, 2022)

Woofer said:


> I'm experiencing the same issue on Windows 11 22H2.
> I have an RTX 3080 connected via HDMI to LG CX > optical to AVR.
> 
> Before one of the Windows updates it used to work perfectly. Now I'm getting no sound even though I can see on the Windows volume gauge that the sound is outputting.
> It only works the first time once I remove all the drivers, re-install the nvidia driver, install AAF Optimus driver. On the next reboot there is no sound whatsoever.



the *22H2* version of Win11 still has some bugs to work out by MS
maybe downgrade to Win11 21H2 if possible




Gil80 said:


> Hi, may I know how did you get the DolbyAtmos app?
> How was it installed?



the Dolby Atmos app should be included in the modded driver pack; there should be an option to install it during setup (look at the setup options carefully)


----------



## mOlDaViA (Dec 9, 2022)

Still not working...


----------



## Gil80 (Dec 11, 2022)

erpguy53 said:


> the Dolby Atmos app should be included in the modded driver pack; there should be an option to install it during setup (look at the setup options carefully)


I think I selected it and then when I tried to launch it, I got "this device is not supported".

Could it be that a RealTek audio device is only limited to DTS?


----------



## enzomartins (Dec 11, 2022)

I keep getting this error when trying to use Dolby Atmos after some hours of normal use. "There is a problem accessing the Dolby Atmos driver. Please restart the computer or reinstall the driverif the problem persists.". The problem i that it keeps happening after a while even if I reinstall the driver.



And the DTS licences completely "vanished". I can't seem to get it working again even after a clean reinstall.






Gil80 said:


> I think I selected it and then when I tried to launch it, I got "this device is not supported".
> 
> Could it be that a RealTek audio device is only limited to DTS?


You may have installed the wrong modpack. There's one made for "generic audio device" and one for "Realtek Audio Device".


----------



## Gil80 (Dec 12, 2022)

enzomartins said:


> I keep getting this error when trying to use Dolby Atmos after some hours of normal use. "There is a problem accessing the Dolby Atmos driver. Please restart the computer or reinstall the driverif the problem persists.". The problem i that it keeps happening after a while even if I reinstall the driver.
> View attachment 274019
> And the DTS licences completely "vanished". I can't seem to get it working again even after a clean reinstall.
> View attachment 274020
> ...


Which one from here? https://github.com/AlanFinotty/AAFOptimusDCHAudio-Generic/releases


----------



## Snk3 (Dec 13, 2022)

This driver supports Asus Strix Soar dedicated sound card?


----------



## HagglesworthMD (Dec 13, 2022)

Wait a minute, does this mean I can send Dolby Atmos to my Polk soundbar via optical using True HD audio stream?? If so thank you so much, will def be donating


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 1, 2023)

NEW DCH DRIVERS RELEASED IN *GITHUB
MORE DETAILS IN 1st PAGE

ATTENTION: You will need to uninstall the currently installed version before continuing with this installation. A condition has been imposed for this due to problems reported by some users.

ATTENTION: Before installing this modified driver, be sure to remove any and all residues from previous Realtek audio drivers or even if there are residues from previous versions of my mods, if they persist. For this you will need the DriverStoreExplorer (by @lostindark). Remove any drivers whose vendor is "A-Volute", "Dolby", "DTS", "Creative", "AAF Optimus", etc in the Sound, Video and Game Controllers, Extensions, Software Components and Audio Processing Objects categories.

Those who want only Realtek material, just choose the panel option (HDA or UAD) and deselect the rest.*

*GO TO 1st PAGE*
*ENJOY!!! *


----------



## vladmaksimenko (Jan 2, 2023)

AAF Optimus said:


> Greetings to all sound enthusiasts, who want to have a better audio experience on their PCs but don't want to spend a lot on physical upgrades.
> I present to you the AAF DCH Optimus Sound.
> 
> Now in a different way!!
> ...


Does anybody know how to make creative sound blaster x-fi mb5 work with AAF? I am getting "There is no supported audio device available.", I am using logitech z906 speakers


----------



## cmhdream0831 (Jan 4, 2023)

vladmaksimenko said:


> Does anybody know how to make creative sound blaster x-fi mb5 work with AAF? I am getting "There is no supported audio device available.", I am using logitech z906 speakers


In case Sound Blaster Connect doesn't work, download the tool below to solve the problem:
*KGA Automatic Configuration Download (Link Updated)*

*download KGA Automatic Configuration & installation.*


----------



## Jorgeapp (Jan 5, 2023)

any idea why the eq are not working, hp laptop...


----------



## mOlDaViA (Friday at 12:17 AM)

STILL NOT WORKING!


----------



## cmhdream0831 (Friday at 12:42 AM)

Maybe you install too many kits, and I only install one that suits me.
Don't tick too many suites at once. The problem can be clarified.





My laptop's built-in sound card [Conexant]
Microsoft drivers will be installed every time you are connected to the Internet.

So in order not to cause some strange problems.
I installed AAF by disconnecting the network.

I also installed EarTrumpet to quickly switch headphones/speakers


----------



## SashaElfXp (Tuesday at 5:48 PM)

I have a month requesting that if anyone has legacy drivers between version 9285 and 9334 please pass them on to me any would be fine none of the current Alan drivers work for me on windows 11 on a clean install please someone help me


----------

